# .  (, , , )
.
:
        - 
 - 
 - 
         - 
  :   http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116546
   -  -  ,   /.
       -    (..      /) -  . 
  ( 1 ) -  :
 1 -  .
 2 -            - 
 3-     
 5 -  
 6  7 -
 8 -   
 9 -     -  004  ,   -  005 -   -  .
 10 -  , ,    -    -  13
  2.
 010 -  49811201000010000120
 020 - 
 030 -    4  -    .    .      . : 15619 -    ,  1, 5, 6, - , 1,9.
 038    ,  ,  030
 070    ,    = 030
    ,      ,     038,  039.    .
  , .
 3
    -  ,     .
.   - 
  -   ..
 -    ,   ().
  -     -     
 ,   
   .     .   -    5, 6.     .     2   1 / 7.    1  7,     .
 6 -   .   - 
 7 -  4   -    .     -   !   8 - .  ,    (  ,    .)    -   7   8.
 9 -  &#188; . .. 
 10-14 
 4 
 16 -  9 (,   )
 17 -   9 (  )
 15 -       16  17
 19  
 20.   - . 1,   . 5
 21 -   2
 22 
 23        2008.  :   1-4   - 1,48,  5  - 1,21
 24 -  1 
 25   15,19,20,21,23,24,
 26 
 27  25  26,    25
  ,       26,  25 
        25(26)  27      -  ,   20 . 
   -  .
1.     . 
2.        , 
3.    .
4.    ( )    (2  )
  .      ,           . ,  (  )
    ,   -   8. 2 .  .   - ,   - ,    - .         - 8.41

.    .  1.       . (      .   ,    , ,      .),    ,     ,        ,         12,  15,16,17 ,       25,26,27  =0.     ,       -     1/27. 
,     ,   ,           ,   -       /          .
   - ,  ,  - 100-500       ( 5).
   -        -    .            5 .      .          .   60  .    .  .

----------

. .

----------

8.2      ,      .  ,   ,            5.   .11,18,19, "    "         .

----------

.        .    ,        .

----------

...             ,     .     .

----------


## .

.      ,      FAQ.

----------

!       ,      (.#4).     .  .     4     :Smilie:

----------


## Lara'S

(),      ,    ,  ?

----------

> (),      ,    ,  ?


 N 2

 , 

 27.03.2008 N 182


  2    
 ,    
 5  2007  N 204 "   



  "


..... 2      :
"2.                 ,    ,           ,    ,            ,     ( -   ) *    ,*    ,    *     ,         .".*
 ...   .  ,    .

----------


## Helper-2005

,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## nadejda99999



----------


## .

.

----------

> .


, .8.41.     ,  ..   (   )  
" 8.1. **   , -  , , , , ,   , ** ,    
         , -  , , , , ,   ,  ,     -
                    ;    -        ;    -         . 
      8.2. *   -     *  
        -   , , , , , , ,              -
                    ;    -        ;  ,       , -                 ;    -                  ."

   -   .   8.2   ,   .             ,  ,     -      ?       ,     ,    ,     - , .

----------


## Lara'S

21,     ,   (       ) ,       .              .              ,        ,    , 131/1000  -    ..    ,     ,    -         ?

----------

> , 131/1000  -    ..    ,     ,    -         ?


      ! 131/1000 - ,**, 0,131    ,    .    ? .  , . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239140&page=4 #113.  4 .
19 -248,4 /
20 - 5
21-2
23-1,48
24-1
 0,131(   )*248,4*5*2*1,48*1=481,60/.    . . , !       131?

----------


## Mad

-      ...?      ..

----------


## solnywko

**,       ""      !        !     -      1 ! :Big Grin:     2  (,,  .)     - ,         ,   ?    -      ,     1 , , .,  -   ,    /      (   .  ),   ,  /    .         (   ) -       (    -  ?)   0,04      (    ,      ),     75,73 .  ,      ( 2 ),  ,     ?   ?   ?    ? , ,     ,      -   !  !

----------


## lafy

,              ,   15 ,   ,     ,   ,   ..,  .      ?

----------


## Sawagi

> -      ...?      ..


,    :



> ( - )          ,    ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,         ( - )         28  1992 . N 632 "             ,  ,    " (      , 1992, N 10, . 726, " ", N 205, 16  1992 .) ( -   28  1992 . N 632).

----------


## Lara'S

> ! 131/1000 - ,**, 0,131    ,    .    ? .  , . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239140&page=4 #113.  4 .
> 19 -248,4 /
> 20 - 5
> 21-2
> 23-1,48
> 24-1
>  0,131(   )*248,4*5*2*1,48*1=481,60/.    . . , !       131?


,  ,  131/1000 . -     .

   ,        ( ),  , . (  )           ,      ?    ,       ,        ,        ? :Redface:

----------


## solnywko

*Lara'S*,      ?        .    ,       ,        !,, -   ,       :Frown:      6 , 4 , 1      -    1   ,    1   ?

----------


## Kiss

,     ?   ,        ,  " "   .!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:    4 ,       ! :Abuse: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## solnywko

,   ()        (     )!      ???      ,    ?

----------


## Lara'S

> *Lara'S*,      ?        .    ,       ,        !,, -   ,           6 , 4 , 1      -    1   ,    1   ?


   ,      21,   ,    , ..  ,     .3/5,        . . 124-93-88, 124-89-77.      ,  ,       , ..   .

----------

- .  .
    .     , .. ,   ,     ,     ,   ,            .8.41       .8.2.         2008 -     .  3  4    . ,    2008.  .   4 .   4-,   4-       .    ,    4- .  .
  ,   .           ,        ,     . ?.      .   . , ,  , . .   ,   .
.        .      ,  ,     !        !          -   .     -  ,        ,     (   7/  )    -   . 
.   ,   -         ,    .       .  ,      , -  !     .    , ..     .         !
  ,      .   ,      ,  :  .  ,  ,     (   ) "   2009   ?"
,     , ,        !       .
  , 99%      -     ,  .  !

----------

> ,   ()        (     )!      ???      ,    ?


,   -     .
  .  -   ,  , ,  -    -  . 
      . . 4  5,    .  (23 ) 1,48  1,21.

----------

,  .,     , .     ?
  "        ( - )          ,    ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,         ( - )         28  1992 . N 632 "             ,  ,    "     ,  .?   ""     .

----------


## .

**,        :Frown:   ,

----------

?

----------

,      ()   . ?          ( )?

----------

,  .   ,   ,       2008,     2008   .          ?

----------

> ,      ()   . ?          ( )?


    ,    ,  ,   ,    ,   ,      ,    .    -     (     , ..  , ,  .     ..)
  ,    ,   .

----------


## 6%

, , !            .     6%  -    .         ??

----------


## tit

> ??


,      .       .

----------


## Jee_Day

> ?        .


* :*
 ., . 5 . 300; 301
 - 629-06-33

*:*
 , .3/5, .1, 18 , 2- , 169  
  - 
,    10:00  17:00 
  13:00  14:00
 - 510-57-74

----------


## Ulanas

(15%)       2008.                  .    ?

----------


## 1980

.
   (-6)

, ..
   -   ..  ?
- ?

----------

> .
>    (-6)
> , ..
>    -   ..  ?
> - ?


  - .   -  ,           .  . , ,     .

----------


## -Winline

...
    - ...
 -      .      ""   ???

----------


## .

*-Winline*,         .

----------


## Nadyn

,  ?   -      ? ?

----------


## Lara'S

2  :
-  : "             ,         ,      ";
-  :"                   ".

       ,        ,    ,      .             ?

----------


## Lara'S

,  -      (.. , )  ,    .   . :yes:

----------


## Jee_Day

> 2


    .   ,         1-2 ,      3-4  ( ).   2    ,   2   2- .

  ,   20-  ,      .    .        -    ,    .

----------


## Lara'S

.    ,  131/1000               ?

----------

,      .   . ,     . ..  3   (1  .   ).   ,       .    -   .  -  .  , -       ?      ,   ?

----------


## Lara'S

> ,      .   . ,     . ..  3   (1  .   ).   ,       .    -   .  -  .  , -       ?      ,   ?


             ,        ..      ,       .

----------


## Lara'S

[QUOTE=Jee_Day;51932793]    .   ,         1-2 ,      3-4  ( ).   2    ,   2   2- .

    ,     2-3  2009,

----------


## Jee_Day

?  :EEK!:

----------


## _Kuza

,       ,           .  ,     5 ,      .
,  ,    ...    ,   ""       ,   ,       , ,    .

----------

> ,       ,           .  ,     5 ,      .
> ,  ,    ...    ,   ""       ,   ,       , ,    .


        .            .      5   20.   -    ,     ""         . 
        , ,     ,          .  .  -    .

----------


## _Kuza

,     , ..         .    ,    -   ,     ...     ,    ...

----------

-  ,  -        ,      ,    .  .     (     "") http://lrnews.ru/news/full/11992/

----------


## _Kuza

**,    ,            ,   ,         ..

----------

-    ,  "      ,   - ".  ,        ,   ,    .
   -    ,    -  .

----------

> ! 131/1000 - ,**, 0,131    ,    .    ? .  , . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239140&page=4 #113.  4 .
> 19 -248,4 /
> 20 - 5
> 21-2
> 23-1,48
> 24-1
>  0,131(   )*248,4*5*2*1,48*1=481,60/.    . . , !       131?


       - 1,6    2.
: 385,28    1   . 
   131   -  -  -  , ..   .        -     40 .  :Smilie:

----------

> *-Winline*,         .


 ,      ""    04-09/169  12.02.2007 .  3.

----------

.  ,         . 27 ( 4)    1 ?           ?       ?  .....

----------

,    !    ,         !        !            ,      !              ()!  ,        ?       (       ),    !?

----------


## _Kuza

!  :Wow: 
,   ,        ,       ,     ...    309-  30.09.2008 . 33, .16...           ...   ,       ,  ... !

----------


## tit

> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=83309


   30.12.2008 .,   " " 31.12.2008 . (    !  :Smilie: ),      , , -  ...

----------


## _Kuza

,    ...  .. ,   ...   ...  ,  ,   ,  ,       180 ...   ,          :Frown:

----------


## .

> 309-  30.09.2008


  309-  30.12.2008 .  33 .16 



> "3.     ,          (      ),          .     ,         ,                      , , ,      .";


    30  2009 .

----------


## tit

?  :Wink:      ?   ...

----------


## .

*tit*,    30 ?   :Wink:

----------


## tit

.,    ,  . - :      ,   ,  -   "  ".  -  ?  ?     ...  :Smilie:

----------

.. . ,  ?     ,     ,   .  ?

----------


## .

**,            ,    

*tit*,   ,      -    ,     ?   :Wink:

----------


## Lara'S

> ,    ...  .. ,   ...   ...  ,  ,   ,  ,       180 ...   ,


    ,            ?   ,          dljpisem@inbox.ru.    ,       ,    ,      ,       ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## _Kuza

,   , ..       ,    ...  ...         :Smilie: 
   ,         ,      ,     ,  ,   ,     ,       .     ...
   ...

----------


## tit

> -    ,     ?


     -?    ?

----------


## .

*tit*,         ?

----------


## tit

,     ,  -    ?      ,  ,     .  ,    ,      .  :Frown:

----------

,          !
 ,   ,  ,   ,     ?
 .
     , ,    -     .  , , , ,      , ? ,            ,    .
  :        ...    ! 
   .  ,      , , .  ,   ,  ...          ! , ,     ;         ,  -     ...   . 
          ,  ,     ,   ,   ,      .

 -  !   ,   6         .              .        ,      ,     -    !

----------


## _Kuza

> ,  ,     .


     ?  :Wink:      ...   ...      ,    ,     ,   .  :yes:

----------


## _Kuza

> ,          !
>  ,   ,  ,   ,     ?
>  .
>      , ,    -     .  , , , ,      , ? ,            ,    .
>   :        ...    ! 
>    .  ,      , , .  ,   ,  ...          ! , ,     ;         ,  -     ...   . 
>           ,  ,     ,   ,   ,      .
> 
>  -  !   ,   6         .              .        ,      ,     -    !


!  !     :
         ,     !   ,    ,      .  ""     , ..    . ..  !   :Wow:

----------


## Lara'S

.  ,             131/,    ,              (..           ,         20    ) -    ?
     ?  3   ,    .      .   /  ( 3 ).    ,   ,  .

----------

,    6%,   .     .    :                  .     :           ,          .        .  ,      . , ,   .

----------


## cto_klerkov

-   .

     - ,    - 10%  ,           --.

, , ,               .

----------


## cto_klerkov

. 
          .  ?  ,   ?  , ,  ,   ...

----------


## Stitcher

-.       .

----------


## Berr

> ?      ...   ...      ,    ,     ,   .


.  .   ?        "".      .

 ,    :
 4    :
"4.            ,      , , ,    (   )          .";

..    -,  ,   .....

----------


## webuser

15% 





    ?
     2008

----------


## webuser

20    
5.     15   ,    ,                   ,  ,             ,                      ,   .

----------


## .

> ?


   ,   .

----------


## webuser

,      ,   .

----------


## webuser

?     20    ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,   .


.
         .   100    .

----------


## webuser



----------


## webuser

-        -     -     
  ? -

----------


## .

> 


    ?   :Wow:

----------

> **,         ,


,  ...        -?

----------


## .

- ,   ,    , .       -  .
,          ,  .    ,   ,    :Smilie: 
    ,   ,    .  ,  .

----------

,       ,      ,  ,      ,  ,   - ?  -      ?

----------


## .

**,      ,     :Smilie:    ,     -,   ,     ,     .    ,   ,       .
   .     .    .

----------

?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Berr

,    .  .  -- ..  . ,  . 
    - ,    .   .       .    ).

----------


## AlinaTa

( ,  ,   , .  )?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Berr

> ( ,  ,   , .  )?


,  -  - ,    - "  ".

----------


## pageUp

,        ,     ?       ?          ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Berr

1.     -   ( -  , 12 , 55).  :    ,    (  ..)    .   .        . 
2.              (  ).       . .  ,     ,    - .

----------


## velveta

,       ?   -  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## aoa333

.    -        632.   ,   ,    "             ,  ,    "       28.03.2002.    -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## aoa333

--, .     ,  ,    . ...

----------


## vesnas

....   ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Jee_Day

> ....   ,  ?


   ,  , .        ,              ,   ,    .          400 ,    : 1/2    ()      ..

     ,         ,              .

----------


## webuser

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,    ,       ,   ,   ,   ,   .   ,     ,       , ..         ,      ?    -  ?  ,    ?    . 0,30  0,70   ,    ? ,    .

----------

> ,  ,    ,       ,   ,   ,   ,   .   ,     ,       , ..         ,      ?    -  ?  ,    ?    . 0,30  0,70   ,    ? ,    .


  :  !  .     .  :    .    .

----------


## Kate1001

.     ( . )?        ?

----------


## :LaNa:

[QUOTE=.;51935331]
:
"3.     ,          (      ),          .     ,         ,                      , , ,      .";  

   30  2009


     ,        30.06.2009    .          5 ,       .          ?

----------

[QUOTE=:LaNa:;52059905]


> :
> "3.     ,          (      ),          .     ,         ,                      , , ,      .";  
> 
>    30  2009
> 
> 
>      ,        30.06.2009    .          5 ,       .          ?


   ,    ""   .  -  - . 5 -   .         (, ,  )     5  . :Frown:

----------


## Nata1121

-     ,   ""     ? 
     ?

----------


## .

*Nata1121*,            :Frown:

----------


## cto_klerkov

,     ". . " ,    , ,      ,   .

    .  :Frown:

----------

> ,     ". . " ,    , ,      ,   .
> 
>     .


    ?

----------


## .

.      17.03.2009  14561/08.      ,       22.01.2009 N 14561/08,       :Wink:

----------


## tinkaer

-        ?     ,        :Wow:

----------


## .



----------


## tinkaer

,    ,  , ,           -         :Wow:

----------


## cto_klerkov

.

 ". . "  13  31  - 6  2009 .  4.




> " ".
> 
> ...
>       "   "      .
> ...


,  ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

:
http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/unp.pl?page=state&id=21276

----------


## .

*cto_klerkov*,        .   ?        3     :Frown:

----------


## qper

-.
  6%.
              ,  ,       ?       ?

----------


## .



----------

...
     ,     .? 
    ?
 ,  -    :Frown: 
"         , ,      	00:01 
 .     "  "  29  2008 . N 1500 "            "  "    ,           ,    (        ) - 225 .  1   ( ). ,          ,                         ,          (- , ,   ..). ,      ,         ()          ."

----------

.    ,    , ..    .    1  2009.   ...  -  ,       -  ,       -  
4)    8.2    :

"              ;    -       ; * ,       , -                ;*    -                 .";
 8,2 ,   ,     .

----------


## yellu

*tinkaer*, 


> ,    ,  , ,           -


      4    ...     ,     ,      ....        2003 ,     .    ,  ,       ....  ,   ... 1- ....

----------

,      3 "      2009 "    24  2008 . N 204- "    2009      2010  2011 " 
       ,      2003    2005 ,   2009     1,62  1,32.
..  1-4   - 1,62
 5  - 1,32
 23 .

----------


## pavas

,     6%,    ,   .       ,        .  2008   78     "    ".     .       ,      .       78  (  ?)    ,         ?

----------

! -   ...   ,   ,  ,           ?   :     ?   ... , ..  :Wow:

----------


## 2004

!!!       !    (-6%).    -       ,      ?    -  .    , /  ,   .
 !

----------


## 2004

,            (),        .      ,    " ".
,     ,        ?    ,     ?  ...            ?

----------

.
       .
        (  , ).
   .
  ,     ?(2/3   ,1/3 ).

  -21  4-    ,   ?
  "
    ,,," ( )   .
  -2
       -1,7

----------


## 6

.     ,        (  -      - "", "", ""  ..),    ,    ,         ,   ,       :Wow:

----------

(, 6%)      ,  , ,  ...
   ,      !  :Smilie:

----------


## yellu

**,   :Big Grin: ,          )))

----------

! , ,  ,  2008     (  ,   )   ( ),             - 1 ,    -   ,   ,      .   70 .   ( ,   ,    ,    ),  -,     300 .!!!
 2009    ,       .  - 300 .    ,       !!!
     ,     ?       ,           (  1    )?
 -  ,    ,    " ",        ...       ,     10000 .
,            ,           ,      -    !!!  !!!

----------


## GaliaK

... ...   ...   .  ?

----------

, .     ,            .    16 ,         ,      .     ?      ,   ....       :EEK!:

----------


## GaliaK

...      2009?

----------

> ...      2009?


 !  #133    !

----------

> !  #133    !


     ?

----------


## elochka114784

? ( )?

----------


## Marifa

> 131   -  -  -  , ..   .        -     40 .


      131 /.   ,   - 50.    .     ?

----------

!!!!!!
    6,7  8   4 "    ..."         6 ,        -            .  ??    .       :Frown: ((((     ??????

..  ,  ,    .   
 :           .,       ....   :'(((((

----------


## tinkaer

.     ,   ,   .

----------

!   !
     .?     4-    5

----------

.      ,     6.       :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

,    /4      .        .   0,22  - -     - .
 6  - /4
 7 -

----------

1  2009      .
 .6    , ..     .        3 ,      .5.  4 . -   . 
*     ,   *    .   ,      .    .

----------

.          .

----------

,     .    .

----------

, !          !      1,2 .   
!

----------


## alexanders2

8.41.    ,     ,          ,      ?

----------

> , !          !      1,2 .   
> !


 0,22/.     ,     ""  . . 1,2. =0,27

----------

> 8.41.    ,     ,          ,      ?


     :
  .   ...,    ?,   ? 
   : "    .    ,      - !"   :Frown:

----------


## alexanders2

-   ,   -  ...

----------


## z_zajka

> :
>   .   ...,    ?,   ? 
>    : "    .    ,      - !"


 :   , ...       ...       ,             ?
     ...    (  )   ....     ( )  2007 ...        ? :Love:

----------

(,1 .,)               2-      ?      ?  ,   ?

----------


## sv72

#164
   ,    (1 ),    2007 ,   2008.   ,   .
       .       4 . 2008  2  2009,    ,    3 .
     ,    , ..   -  .         2008   1  2009.      . 
   ,       ,   .
  ,  "  "  .      -

----------


## zaka4ek

. ,     ,     ,      .     ?  ,  .

----------


## zaka4ek

,      ...

----------


## cto_klerkov

,   .     (      )  :Smilie:

----------


## zaka4ek

*cto_klerkov*,     .     2008,       , ..   2 ,   ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

*zaka4ek*, ,  .  .   ,   .

,      , , ,    ,    .  4         :Wink:

----------


## asdby

** 
   .

http://www.eco18.ru/Content.aspx?ID=100012

  ,   .

    ,   .

-    ,     .

----------


## accountingathome

, !

    .    , ..    .

1. , **,   !!!          .  :yes:     1   .

2.  (, , )    2008.,    2009   , ,    ,    *.* (  :Smilie: ),  4 .2008,  1 .2009       . ,   :Wow: ,    .    ,    /         / ?    ,              .

3.     , ?
**,   :

4.http://www.mostehnadzor.ru/ -   . ,  ,    01.07.09        ,    , ..   __     , ?

5.   ,   :Smilie: ,       ,   . ,        ,      ?  ?

6.  http://service.nalog.ru:8080/     /,   ,    ,   ? 
    (   )   - ?    ?

7.  , ,     123056  
.  .27 .1  ?

8.  ,  ..   ,      _ 4.    _    - _   ,   (  )_, ?

9._   -_   = 248,4,     _. ._  (  **   2)   -  ?

10._.  , . . - _  -  **  0,1,   ? (  ,            ,        ,  ,      ,   ,      100  ).

      ,    .
    . .

----------


## accountingathome

!
  ,    :Smilie: 
      (  *-*):




> 2....  /         / ? **  
> 
> 3.     , ? *,  * 
> 
> 4....  01.07.09        ,    , ..   __     , ? *   ,  ,   
> *
> 5.   ,  ,       ,   . ,        ,      ?  ? *   ,  ,   
> *
> 
> ...


      100  ( ,            it 400 .,  ,  ,         , ?        :Smilie: )
 :Smilie: 
,      ,         :Frown: 
 :Smilie:

----------

*accountingathome*,  . .        - 1.6,    - 2 ()
0,1 -    .      ,   .    ()   .        .               1 .     - /.!
          1, 2,  7      -    -        .       5    - 10.     -    . -       -   ,   .       - .,  ,   -  ,     ,   "",     - ,   ,  "   "   ,           -    .
  _  ! - .   5,  150 - 170   .    50.

----------

,     4        ,        ,     .

----------


## accountingathome

, **!
131  -  ,    - ..   !      -    @  :Wink: 



> [B]
>           1, 2,  7      -    -        .       5    - 10.     -    .


   -    ,     ,       -    




> [B]  ,           -    .


 

   -    100 /     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*

    !



*.

----------


## accountingathome

*stas*,   -    :Smilie: ,    - ? :Redface: 
    ...

----------


## stas

:    ,   ,    .

      ().

    .

----------


## accountingathome

*stas*,   :Smilie: 
   -    ,     ' ,     ....

----------


## accountingathome

" , :    2  2009.      "  ,  ""    :Smilie:

----------

?    ?

----------


## stas

.   :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## stas

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=179

----------


## Vasilisa_new

> .


.. ,          ,           (   -  -   .),         4 ?    .          ( , 4  )

----------

> .


    .    ,         ?        -  .  ,          .

----------


## GH

,     .       ( ,,  ,  ..       ..      .  - .  2006 -   .  ,         .

----------


## Fa-Kir

( ..   , -   ,     ).
.          .
   ???
 ,     ?
    ,      -        (2 )    /  .   ,            .            ,       ...  ,   ,      -   . 
.          .

----------

.

           ,        :-(

        ,         .

 6%, ,    2008
  -  . 
  - ,  

  ,     (  ).


      .
  ,  ,    -  ,     -         ,  .

,           (   ).  2010  .

..     ,     .
      -   .      ,     ,    .    :

1.             ?

2.  ,      (   )?

3.  ,       (    -        )  ?


  .

PS
      ,  .

    .

----------


## .

. ,       .

----------

...      ,      ,  -,       .

..      .   ,   ,        ,   .

    -          ,             ....          :-).

----------

> ...      ,      ,  -,       .
> 
> ..      .   ,   ,        ,   .
> 
>     -          ,             ....          :-).


   ,         , .      .    ( )   .              .   (  ) ""       -     .     ,         ,  . 99,99%.       ,     .     .

----------


## Athya

> *
>     !
> *.


.       ,  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...8&postcount=51
,    ,   .     ?
  ,   - ,    ? 
  ,     ,        ,    ?

----------


## yellu

**, 


> -          ,             ....          :-).


, ,   ,         )). ,       ,      . 
    ,    .

----------

,    :         ( - )  .....,      ?    ,     (  )

----------

.
       ,     100/    ?    ,   ,   ""   ,    ,    (  ),   .       ?  ,             ? 
    -      ,        ?
,  . 
.

----------


## Ballada

!!!            ,    !!    !!            !!!        !!     :   ,   .   -,     ,       ,      !!!!      (   ),      .              !!!

----------


## leha_c

..  ,      0-    ?

----------


## Slavv

-   .    -  : "        ,     ".

 : "  ,     ?"

----------


## leha_c

. 
  - .

 ?     ,          ?

           ,
    ,      ,   .

----------

?

----------


## AZ 2

*leha_c*,    ,        ,     ,     .

    (   28  1992 .  632)   .

----------


## AZ 2

**,       ,  .

----------


## AZ 2

*Ballada*,   .     ,        .      ,   ,          .

----------

?      .    .

----------


## leha_c

> *leha_c*,    ,        ,     ,     .
> 
>     (   28  1992 .  632)   .


   :

[
1.     , , ,     ,        ,    (   - ),             :

         ;

        ;
]

  ?

----------


## AZ 2

> ?


     ?

----------


## leha_c

> ?


** 

,    .

----------

.

 -.

, , ,  (  ).
      ?   ? 

.

----------


## .

*leha_c*,     ,        .           .

----------


## leha_c

> *leha_c*,     ,        .           .


        .  
     : 
*,      

*    ,     
     ,  
   ,     
 .

:          ,       25-07-2007 N 04-09-1002:




> , 
> 
> 
> 
>  25.07.2007 N 04-09/1002
> 
> 
>      ,     <...>            .
> 
> ...

----------


## .

,        ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## leha_c

> ,        ,


   ,         - ,    ,       (  ,   )    ? 




> ,     ,    .


  ,             ,   . 
    ,     , -  ,     ,     .

----------


## .

. . 



> ,     .

----------


## Slavv

,   ,        ?   :yes:

----------

"
 25.07.2007 N 04-09/1002"  # 212       .         ,    182           ..           () ,   ר .     ,      .     -   .         182 (       )

----------

.   .    :Frown: 
  ,     . 
    ?  ,      ? 
.

----------


## veller

,  

       ,              ?
      .           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## leha_c

> "
>  25.07.2007 N 04-09/1002"  # 212       .         ,    182           ..           () ,   ר .     ,      .     -   .         182 (       )


,  ,     .
   "   "   "    "       " ",   " ".

..



> ר .     ,      .


..    0,     .

       20  2008 . N 08-1759 "        ""    .       1  N 2     27.03.2008 N 182 "         05.04.2007 N 204 "                        " :




> ""                  1  N 2 ,   ,        ()  ,  ,     ,       ,         ,         ()          ,   ()    ;    ,    ,   ,     ,    () ,    ,      (  )        (     );        ()      ,              ,     ,    .


:




> ,      ""   .    *    9  8 "  ()"        * ,      ,      5  2007 . N 204 ( N 1).                  2, 16   "   ".

----------


## bestalex79

,      .   4  (1   3   )
          ?
!

----------

(  ),      -   1  2 ..  ?

----------


## leha_c

> (  ),      -   1  2 ..  ?


        :




> 1.         ( - )  ,        ,    ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,         ( - ),         28  1992 . N 632 "             ,  ,    " (      , 7  1992 ., N 10, . 726, " ", N 205, 16  1992 .) ( -   28  1992 . N 632).

----------

. 
1.   ?   : !,   ""   ,  , "  ,   1 - "
2.    .  ,   - , ,  ,   .   .     -    ? -   -    .  -    .  ,   -  ,               .  !  !     ,        ( -    -)      -.
3.        !   --!
"      10.12.2002 .           284-                ,      .
    6     21.07.1994 .  1-    Ի       (      )        ,      ,   , , , ,  ,    . 
  ,              ,  ,    ,     28  2003. 632  ,       12  2003.  344               ,         ,           1  2005. 410      1      12  2005. 334."
 4.      ?
"    28.08.92  632              ,  ,    ,               ,      . 3.8 -          (.   26.01.93) (   15.02.2000.)        . 
                 ,    ,    ( ,                ,        ). 
                   ,       ,    .          ,    ,             ,         . 
   ,       ,    ,    " "."     ,           .

----------


## leha_c

> . 
> 1.   ?   : !,   ""   ,  , "  ,   1 - "
> 2.    .  ,   - , ,  ,   .   .     -    ? -   -    .  -    .  ,   -  ,               .  !  !     ,        ( -    -)      -.


       ,   .




> 3.        !   --!
> "      10.12.2002 .           284-                ,      .
>     6     21.07.1994 .  1-    Ի       (      )        ,      ,   , , , ,  ,    .


 




> -  (),     ,    ()    ,          ,     ,   ; * ,           ,          ) (   )*,       . *            ,          ;*           ,        ,      ,  ,  ,        ,         .


: "     "
,        
 .      100   100        .      **     .      .
         .
    .




> ,              ,  ,    ,     28  2003. 632  ,       12  2003.  344               ,         ,           1  2005. 410      1      12  2005. 334."


 ,      :




> *    14561/08  17  2009* 
> ,     
> 
>  .     ,  
>      , 
>      ,  
>     .


[QUOTE=;52572676]

----------


## leha_c

> 4.      ?
> "    28.08.92  632              ,  ,    ,               ,      . 3.8 -          (.   26.01.93) (   15.02.2000.)        . 
>                  ,    ,    ( ,                ,        ). 
>                    ,       ,    .          ,    ,             ,         . 
>    ,       ,    ,    " "."     ,           .


        -   .     -   
 ,      .

----------


## leha_c

> . 
> 2.    .  ,   - , ,  ,   .   .     -    ? -   -    .  -    .  ,   -  ,               .  !  !     ,        ( -    -)      -.


       , ,  ,  ,  .      
 .            ! 
         /.
        ,      .  .
 ,        .

----------

> , ,  ,  ,  .      
>  .            ! 
>          /.
>         ,      .  .
>  ,        .


     .   ,       .   .  .
        .  ,     (     ) - .    , .     (    ).           ,     .     .    ,   ,     ()   .     .  /, , ,    .    "   "             -       .  ( )       .

----------


## leha_c

> ,     .     .    ,   ,     ()   .     .  /, , ,    .    "   "             -       .  ( )       .


      .       (  ,        ).   ,         .          .
         .        ,           -   .      -     .      (      ).     . "   "  :Smilie:  

 - : "   - "

----------

.      .   ,   2007 ,      .        .    (    ).         ,        . :   ?    ?   . ,       ,    ?         ,  2007  2008 ?

----------

:   (  )      ,       .       .       ?

----------


## veller

,         :Wow: 
     ,              ,  ,  ,        ....  :Wink:

----------

, .
      ,     ,     , -   ?

----------

! !
* !  !   !    ,    !* 
 ,   .

----------


## Jiihuda

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chaplain

.         ( - )          ,    ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,         ( - )         28  1992 . N 632 "             ,  ,    " (      , 1992, N 10, . 726, " ", N 205, 16  1992 .) ( -   28  1992 . N 632).

  ,      ,      ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vabik

,   ,     ?        ,     3 "     "
     .    ?  ???

----------


## 661

, !  ! ,           (    ).,  .   ?     ?     ,   ,    ...      ...     ...  ?

----------

, .  ,  .      1 .   500 .   .       ?

----------

> ,   ,     ?        ,     3 "     "
>      .    ?  ???


  .     .

----------

> , !  ! ,           (    ).,  .   ?     ?     ,   ,    ...      ...     ...  ?


  234

----------

> , .  ,  .      1 .   500 .   .       ?


.    (      )    (4000 -  )           ( 2008)    .

----------


## Vabik

> .     .


    .     .     12  .     .       ,    .

----------

!!!   !!!    ,     2 !!        4- !!!    ,   !!!  !!!

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## divch

> . ?.      .   . , ,  , . .   ,   .
> .   - .  .       .      ,  ,     !


,    ,    ,              .          ,                  ,           .           ,            .        .

               ,      .        ,         ,           .   ,   . 


 ,      .

, ,   ,               ,           .          ,        ,         ,       .

----------


## divch

> 3.        !   --!
> "      10.12.2002 .           284-                ,      .


      ,        .            .

----------


## divch

,       ,                  (         )         .

----------


## leha_c

,   


> ,          ;


       ,    - /  ,         . 
 ,        , ..     .               ,     .

----------

!!      ,   !!!       !!!  -     ????

----------


## Aleator

,  -        . 19.7 .      ,               .. (        -  ).

----------


## .

*Aleator*,   !

----------


## svetik271172

2010  ?

----------


## tomic

...            ....  ,   6%,       . 
 ,         ,       .....     .....

----------


## Stoun00

, ,            ,         ?

----------


## svetik271172

,     .

----------

,      .      ( ).     8   4.  1-  2009.    ,      ,   ,  .  :
   .   4.  8 - 0,066 (2   ),  9 - 0,066.  15 - 0,066.  17 - 0,066.  19 - 248,4.  20 - 5.  21 - 1,5 (- -).  22 - 1 (  ).  23 - 1,62.  26  27 -  199,19.       -,       ,  -     8  9.  9     , ,  0,066,     8 -  0,066+0,066=0,132.    ?    ! :Dezl:

----------

> 2010  ?


http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=94429 -  3  3 :Smilie:

----------


## salmoro

> 07.02.2011 N 54   "  ", 14.02.2011, N 7, . 985,    - 22.02.2011.
> 
>          07.02.2011 N 54,           25.02.2010  50             .
> 
> 
>             ,          , , ,    (   ).


  ,    5- .? ..       "   "?

----------



----------

!        21.10.2010.  ,  .

----------

?

----------

, .

----------


## Vyacheslav16

.       .     28  1992  632 "1.     , , ,     ,        ,   ..." . ,           .        .         .       .          ,     , , .  , ,  ,      .          :      ,     ,    "",       ?

----------

" ".     .

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> " "


   ,  ,  " ",  "  ".

----------

> .       .     28  1992  632 "1.     , , ,     ,        ,   ..." . ,           .        .         .       .          ,     , , .  , ,  ,      .          :      ,     ,    "",       ?


    28  2002 . N  2002-178
"  "  -   " .       28  1992 . N 632 "               ,  ,     ",    14  2001 . N 463,    ().                 "

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> 28  2002 . N  2002-178


    .   :Smilie: 
**,        ?

----------


## 0803

.    !   ,    -    .   .  -  ? " ",  ,    . ,   ,              . .

----------

> .    !   ,    -    .   .  -  ? " ",  ,    . ,   ,              . .


1    -      .
2-     -      ,    (   ...)  ,  ,    -   ,      .
3-   .    ,       ,    ,         ,    . 
  -   ,     !   . :Smilie:

----------


## 0803

)    ,   ,    ,  ...    ,  ,   ,        (((( 4-  3  " "...  ,  -  ...

----------


## NATALIA76

17.03.09 14561/08            .

----------


## 0803

,   ,       !   !  )

----------


## NATALIA76

,            ...,    ,   ...(((  .          ,          .

----------


## 0803

, .       ,  4       . 2600,00  ...          -   ...   ,       ?!           !

----------

,.....            .(((((  .  .

----------


## NastasiaD

,   ....
   ....
       - -    ,   ...

    ?
         ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> - -    ,   ...


       (    ).   .
  ,  ,       .

----------

,     ,    5  ,    ? ,   ,          1?   ,               5.

----------


## svetuochek

-06-01-32/15903  07.12.2011. http://www.klerk.ru/doc/257577/
  "  , ,    "?     2011        5  1?    , 2011  2012???

----------

, ,    .5  2011. "  , ,    "     ,        2011.   http://rpn.gov.ru/wr/

----------

,    .                   25  2012 .          .       15-16  2012 .

 ,

----------

,       , ..

----------


## Viktoria11

, .    - ,       (      ) ?    . 
     .

   -     ().        .      . 
       .     , .    , , !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> , .    - ,       (      ) ?    . 
>      .
> 
>    -     ().        .      . 
>        .     , .    , , !!!!!!!!!!!


     .        .   ,  .

----------


## Viktoria11

**, 
    .  ,    .
         ,  ?   -,     (((   - , ..  ,   !

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,       , ..


   ...
   ,  - "          "
..   ...
    ,       ,           .

   ,       ....
   ?         ?    ,  ?

 .

----------

,       2009 2010  2011                ?

        ,   ?

----------

, :           15.01.12.   ,     .8.2  .       ,      (.          .           ?   1 .,  ,  ,  ,   .      , ..     !!!!
     ,              ?

  - ,      ,   ,       ? ,    ?       ( ,      )

----------

- 1 .

----------

8.2.    -            



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   -   , , , , ,                 :     : 8.2/(519532)

              ;           ;  ,       ,                 ;                     .   :     : 8.2/(8674)

----------

8.41.           



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

              :     : 8.41/(5402)

               ;

----------

.

----------

8.41   ,    ,        ?

----------


## saigak

.  :Smilie:

----------


## Viktoria11

*saigak*, 
     . ? ? ..   3-  6- . .

----------


## NATALIA76

2500,       ,         20 ,    21   ,   .     .

----------


## svetuochek

.

----------

.      2011.     .   2010  ,       ... (       )        ,    .     (  ) ""     . -  2010   2 .   - ! ""  .    .     .     2011 "--"  2010.   " !!!!    .     2014.      ,  2011,2012,2013,  ( )    .     .   2013        2-  .  (    2010)   .

----------


## SVALS

!
        .
,      -  
   11  2011.,  1    ,   ,    ,   .     .   
  -   .    .
      .      ( ).  ,        (  ).  ,    50   .,   ,  -   .  - 8 .
 ,      ?         ,  ..        -     . 
       ? ,   ,  ,     ? =)

----------


## SVALS

:
        30 . .,    ?    ,   .         .     . ,      2015    .     1   50 . .?    ?  ,  ,  ,           .     ,       )

----------


## SVALS

..     ,     50 . ? 
        ,      =)

----------

,   .       10 .     2008.    .     -       . . 1     .     200  .   30 000     .    (   )      .

----------


## SVALS

**,      ? 
    ,          ?         .

----------


## SVALS

,
  ,     5   (, , , , ,   .  ).          ,  , 
  ,     .    ,     .
   2 :
1.  ,  ,  50.    .    - , .          .             8.41 "     
        ".           8.5  "       ,    ..   ".     10 . .
2.           .          () .     ,     ,           .     .           :  .        .  .       ,   .  
    8.41     3 . . ,    50 . .    ,          " ",     ,        - 
.             .         .
     ,        ,     ,   8.41  8.5.   ,             ,      ?

----------


## NastasiaD

:Smilie:

----------


## NastasiaD

....   .
           . ,     3     ,     ....
  ....

  ,     ?
        ,  " ".
:    ,     - ,   ,
  ,    "",       "    "

----------


## ILD17

> ,
>   ,     5   (, , , , ,   .  ).        ,  , 
>   ,     .    ,     .
>    2 :
> 1. , , 50.  .   - , .     .        8.41 "     
>     ".        8.5 "    ,  ..  ".     10 . .
> 2.      .       () .     ,   ,         .     .      : .       . .     ,   .  
>   8.41     3 . . ,    50 . .  ,     " ",    ,        - 
> .     .     .
>   ,     ,     ,   8.41  8.5.   ,           ,      ?


                .        .            ,             .

----------


## SVALS

*NastasiaD*, 



> 


    =)
  ,      ?         ,             ( 8.41  16,7 ) .     .      .





> . ,     3     ,     ....
>   ....


   =)   ,          (   ).    .    -    .



> ,     ?


       (     ),    ()    .  2 -  . ,    -  ,   .



> :    ,     - ,   ,   ,    "",       "    "


   .  ,      ,     .       ,  -    .  ,   .      ,      -    ,  .   ,   ,     ,       (   "" , -    ,       ,   -    -  ).      ,      .

----------


## Viktoria11

> 2 -  .


  ???      ???
  ..    - - .  -        .     ?   ??????

----------


## SVALS

> .        .            ,             .


        4, ,   .   ,    - .    ,  ,    ,    . ,    ,     .      -  .   ,         ?

----------


## ILD17

> ,


      .                   .            .             .         ,                .




> (


      ,              .

----------


## SVALS

*Viktoria11*, 
    ,       -  /,     .       .

----------


## ILD17

> ,         ?


      ,     .          .      ,           .

----------


## SVALS

*ILD17*, 



> .                   .            .             .         ,                .


        ,    , ,       .  ,   .
   -    , ,   .   .  .     -   .             ?
                 ?       ,    ,   ,     .    ,         ,  2   1 .

----------


## ILD17

> ?


    ,          .




> ?

----------


## Viktoria11

*SVALS*, 
    , ,  .  .   ,   ???  :Wink:

----------


## SVALS

*ILD17*, 



> ,          .


 .  ,    ,     1 .     ,   .  . 



> , ,  .  .   ,   ???


 ,   ,      -  ,     ?      ,     -   =)     ,   ) ,    .   , , ,   .    . , ,         .       ,   .

----------


## SVALS

,    ,     , -    =)    =)
      . ,    ,   .   = .

----------


## ILD17

.          ,        .

----------


## SVALS

. 
,    (  ,    .) *  *  .  .

----------


## SVALS

> .          ,        .


      .

----------


## Viktoria11

> .


   :    ???

 -   (   ),         ,    (   -  ),    (   ). :EEK!: 
     ((       :      :Wink:

----------


## SVALS

*Viktoria11*, 
   )     " ",    .          .     .
  -         ,   .     -   ,           (      ,        .    ),     .     ,        ,     ,    .

----------


## ILD17

> -


   ,         .  :Smilie:

----------


## NastasiaD

> *SVALS*, 
>     , ,  .  .   ,   ???


    ,   ,            .
  ,      " "

   ,      ,       300 ,  , .

----------


## NastasiaD

> .          ,        .


  ....
    .,   
 -     
 -  - ,  ! -   .

      ,      - , 
 ,        ()  2007  
  30  (   ,       ,    )

----------


## NastasiaD

,        , " ",
    "    "
   - ,  "   ,   "
    "  -  "

  ....          .
  ,  , , ...    -  ,         ....
 ...       ....
    -     ,            :Wink:

----------


## ILD17

> .,


       ,

----------


## NastasiaD

...   ,   ...
, - ,    ....   ,     ,     ,  ?
    -  100%  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## ILD17

,        "       ,     ,        ".

----------


## NastasiaD

!
      "",   ....

----------


## ILD17

> !
>       "",   ....


             ,     ,     ,       .         (     :Smilie: ),   ,      ,            .

----------


## NastasiaD

......  ,    ????? (   ...)

----------


## ILD17

> ......  ,    ?????


     ,       .

----------


## Aljona

. ,     :Frown: 
,      ,    .
         2011.          .   6%.
      ,      .
 .      " "  ,    ,        ?

----------


## Aljona

,  ,     : "  ,   "..
 :Smilie: 

     -   .         - AdiPNV.
         .   - "   ",      ,       -  ,    .
,     ,  ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,       .


  ,   ...



> ...         .   6%.
>       ,      .
>  .      " "  ,    ,        ?


    ?       ? 
      ?
?
-   ?       ,       ,   ...




> ...        - AdiPNV.
>          .   - "   ",      ,       -  ,    .
> ,     ,  ?


!  , ,   
  ,     -

----------


## Aljona

> ?       ? 
>       ?
> ?
> -   ?       ,       ,   ...


 ,  -, ,     ,    -  ,  ,  .
       -   -,  ,    .
 .

 ,    ,     "    ".
  "  ,   "!!! :Frown: 
   -  .

    , ,        .

 ,     ..

----------


## Aljona

..      .      17   :Speaking: 
   ,     ,    -   ..

 -    "    "   ?
,  -  ,  ,     ?
         ;   .??

, ,     .        , , ??
      ,      .  -      .

----------


## svetuochek

,     .. 10.03.

----------


## Aljona

> ,     .. 10.03.


..        4-     ?

----------


## svetuochek

.      ,   /  ,   .       .   ,  .

----------


## NastasiaD

*svetuochek*,     ""     ""?

----------


## Aljona

> .      ,   /  ,   .       .   ,  .


  :Smilie: )    ,  ,  .           :Smilie: )
      .    - 500  (,   , 300).    .

     .  ,        .       -   ?
  ,   6%     .  -  ,       .
    ,      ,       ?   ?     ?

   "" -   ,  : " ?    ?"..

----------


## svetuochek

,   ,     ......         ,      . 
    ,   - ,       ,    ,     ,   -,    ,   2007.          .       .  .       .

----------


## Aljona

> ,   ,     ......         ,      . 
>     ,   - ,       ,    ,     ,   -,    ,   2007.          .       .  .       .


  :Smilie:       ,   -      ,  ,    .   .     . , ,    .

 ,       ,     ?
        /o,   -   -       .
,      -      - ,       (,       )?  ..

 ,       .     ,    ,  ..
,       .    ,    .     .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,   ,     ...... ...


          ,    ,    :Frown: 




> )  " ?    ?"..





> ,   -      ,  ,    . ...


 :Big Grin:         ....    




> ,   /  ,   . ...





> /o,   -   -       . 
> ...


   ,   ,      ,     .
        ""   
      ,  "  -   "
   ,          :Frown: ,   .
  .

----------


## ecov

> ,    ,


           (  ) -  :yes: 




> ,   ,      ,     .


       ,      , ..     ,   4

----------

,   ,         ,   ,       ,     . ,       1 ,     .     ,    ,    ,       .

----------


## ecov

> ,   ,         ,


  -   ,    ,           .
       - 3,

----------


## NastasiaD

...
 -?

----------


## ecov

> ...
>  -?


 
     28  1992 . N 632 "             ,  ,    "

----------

*ecov*,

     ,             ,     ,      .  ..,  -   .   ,    =  .   ,      .

----------

3      ( ),      ,  ,     ,       ,     .

----------


## ILD17

,        .

----------


## ecov

** ,                  6%. .   ,             ,          ,   -      ,   -      :yes:

----------

*ecov*, 

   .,   .,   ,    . :Smilie:      ,    . :yes:

----------

*ILD17*, 
  -   . :Smilie:

----------


## ILD17

> -   .


   ,                ,            ,            .

----------


## ecov

> ,


   ?    ** ,     "    "?



> 


  ?    ,   ,     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ILD17

,                  ,          .

----------


## ecov

> .


      ?  ?

----------

*ecov*, 
        ,            4  5   ,      ?

----------


## ILD17

> ?  ?


    ,                   .

----------


## ecov

> 


            ( 4 )




> ,


 
 16.       
2.        :
        ;
  ,        ,       ;
 , ;
** ;

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ILD17

ecov     ?    ,           ,     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## ecov

,   :Smilie:      ,   , ,     " ",     -  ,            .
 ,       ,  ,     ,       .      ,         :Smilie:      -     ,     ,     ,     ,  ,    -     -

----------

*ecov*, 

          ,     1  5, , , . , 
 ,        .    ,       ,     ,     .    ,    "",       "". :Smilie: 
 ?     .
    ,  ""  :Smilie: ,        ,   ,    ""  ?  -  ""?

----------


## ILD17

> ,     1  5, , , . , 
>  ,        .    ,       ,     ,     .    ,    "",       "".
>  ?     .
>     ,  "" ,        ,   ,    ""  ?  -  ""?


 
   24.06.2008 N 21-6268/2007, 
     25.01.2008 N 09-17853/2007, 
   14.08.2007 N 29-6876/2006
    06.11.2008 N 21-1616/2008
    20.08.2007 N 56-49061/2006
    31.10.2008 N 56-1719/2008

                    (          ).    25.07.2007 N 04-09/1001,  12.02.2007 N 04-09/170,  23.12.2005 N -47/145

----------


## ILD17

> -     -


    ,           ,        ,              (             ).                      .

----------

,          ( )    .           ,   .     "" .   ,       ,       "".

----------

*ILD17*, 

         ,   ,  .

----------


## ecov

> 


   ?

*ILD17*, 
    ,    ,    ,  2009 .         ,  5     ,      , -        01-3836/2011

----------


## ILD17

> ,   ,  .


   4  1999 . N 96- "   " (   )
 III.        (. . 9 - 20)
 18.    ()   , ,       
1. ,                ,     ,        ,  ,          , .

----------


## ecov

> ,           ,        ,              (             ).                      .


    ,     ,        - ()     :yes:

----------


## ILD17

> ,  5


    2  2002 . N 786 "     " (   )

912 004 00 01 00 4	      ( )

           (0 -    , 1 - I-  , 2 - II-  , 3 - III-  , 4 - IV-  , 5 - V-

----------


## ecov

> 912 004 00 01 00 4	      ( )


   .

----------

*ILD17*, 

-,   ,       ,   ,    ,    ,      . -,   ,       5   ,    -       "".      ,    ,    ,    4 ,  5 ,  .    ,  4 ,   5-  .    ,  5-    ""    ,  4    ,     . ,    .

----------

*ecov*, 
 ,    ,        ?

----------


## ILD17

> ,     ,        - ()


   24  1998 . N 89- "    " (   )
 I.   (.. 1 - 4.1)
 1.  
  -    ;
  -           ,   ;

     ,               ..

----------

.         .

----------


## ecov

> ,        ?


        ,    ** ,     .     ,

----------


## ecov

> ,               ..


     ,

----------


## ILD17

> .


      .     (   1996 )         .

----------

*ecov*, 
  -        ,       ,   ,   ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## ecov

> 


 ,         1-4  ?

----------


## ecov

> -


    8.41

----------


## ILD17

> ,         1-4  ?


.                ,              :Smilie:

----------


## ILD17

> -        ,       ,   ,   ,  ,    ,   .





> 8.41


    ,       




> , -      01-3836/2011


    ,       .     2011    .
           . 8.2 ,          .

----------


## ecov

> ,


 8.41    , ..     1000 ,   500, 500  -    8.41




> . 8.2


  95%        -

----------


## ILD17

> 8.41    , ..     1000 ,   500, 500  -    8.41


             ,                                   ,    .




> 95%        -


                             ,         .

----------


## ecov

> .


 ,          ,  ,     ,     ,       ?

----------


## ecov

> 


   -   ,       :Wink:

----------


## ILD17

> ,         ,  ,     ,     ,       ?


   ?    ,       .              ,            ,         6,         100        .         ???

----------


## ILD17

> -   ,


     ,       .

----------


## ecov

> 6





> ???


     .,   



> 


    ,    ,   ,      ,   ,       ,    ,     ,        ,       :Smilie:

----------


## ILD17

ecov                ,         ,          ,           .

----------


## ecov

*  56-61551/2011*,         :Big Grin:

----------

*ILD17*, 

*ecov*, 
     8.41.           
     - ,        ....  .

  ,  ,    ",    "  ,    -  ( ),  ,         ,    ,       .

----------


## ILD17

> 8.41.           
>      - ,        ....  .
> 
>   ,  ,    ",    "  ,    -  ( ),  ,         ,    ,       .


       (     ,  )     ,   ,           ,          ,            1/1 000 000.              .

   24  1998 . N 89- "    "
 III.       (.. 9 - 17)
 15.     ,   **  I-IV  
1. ,       I-IV  ,    ,   ()      I-IV  .
2.         I-IV       .


**  -   , **, , , ,  ;

**  -    (      )   ( ),                 -  ,     , , , .

       30  2001 . N 195- ( ) 
 II.   (.. 5.1 - 21.7)
 8.          (.. 8.1 - 8.41)
 8.2.    -            
   -   , , , , ,              -
              ;    -       ;  ,       , -                ;    -                 .

----------


## ecov

> 8.41.           
>      - ,        ....


 ,      ,    ,         ,      ,    ,  ,       




> ,       .


           ,    ,     ,      ,   - ,

----------


## ecov

> 8.2.


  ,

----------


## ILD17

> 56-61551/2011,


      164 .  ,       15 .,               ,            .

----------


## ILD17

> ,


        ?

----------


## ecov

> (    ,  )     ,   ,           ,          ,            1/1 000 000.              .


.    ,     2  ;    ,      ,       , ..    ;    -             ,  , ..

----------


## ecov

> 164 .  ,       15 .,               ,            .


  ,     ,     ,    , , ,        :             .
         ,      .    ,    



> 


 ?

----------


## ILD17

> ?





> 15.     ,      I-IV  
> 1. ,       I-IV  ,    ,   ()      I-IV  .
> 2.         I-IV       .

----------


## ILD17

> ,     ,     ,    , , ,        :             .
>         ,      .    ,


  ?                ,       (      ).          ?                 .           ,           ,                  .

----------


## ecov

> 


      ,     ,    ,      , 
*ILD17*,       ,       ,   90      ,    ,    2005               .   2005             ,                 - :Wink: 
       ,   , ..

----------


## Factorial

, !
  ,       ,  .  ,                  ?            .           ,     ?  :
1)        ?   ?
2)   ?            ,    ?
3) ? ,   ?    ?
4) / ?   ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


 



> ,    ?






> ?






> / ?   ?

----------


## Factorial

!



> 


     3- : 
1) /
2)    
3)   
..    3- ?

----------


## ecov

> 3- ?


 ,

----------


## Factorial

!!!  , ,   ?    .

----------


## ecov

> !!!  , ,   ?    .

----------

20         .    -.       23-.    ?   ?

----------


## ecov

> ?






> ?


        8.41 ,       ,   :yes:

----------

.

----------

50000     ?   - .   50000  ?

----------


## ecov

> 50000  ?


  ,     3000, 3      .        95%

----------


## Natalie

.         ,  ?        ,           8.41?          ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


 ,   -

----------


## Bend

,      

1) C     "    "   "  , ,    ",    .    8 . .      ?     ?          ,      .

2)                 ,         38 (       ) 2800     37 (     ) 5300   .           (,   , )?

----------


## ecov

> "  , ,    "


  2010   -       ,   



> ?


   ,   ,    



> 


        ?



> (     )

----------


## Ego

> ,   ,


  ...
-  ,      ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


   ?    :yes:

----------


## Bend

> ?


,      ,            .




> 


 ?    ,       .

----------


## ecov

> 


  ,           



> 


   ?      ?

----------

, ,   .
  ,   15     -       1  -.
 ,   , .
         -   ?

 15.01            , ,     (   )        ,     .

 01.02
     2- ()   , , ,          ,  ,         .

P.s.      ,  .

----------


## ecov

> 


        ,  


>

----------

.        .
   -   .     ?

PS:     ,    ,   =)

----------


## ecov

> 


    ,

----------

,   :     " "    ,   .      , ,   .  ,   ,   ,     ,    . 

           1000? -  ,  .
28 ,   (CO2 ) - 4   .

----------

,   2.

     ,   .

----------


## ecov

> 1000?


,   ,

----------

4 ?     ,    .       .

    ?

----------


## ecov

,           ,      .

----------

/,      .

----------


## ecov

???

----------

.      .  ,           15 .  .    .  =1,   5,    (       )    .    ().  .     2011 -  !!!.       " " ,   .      . 2  . ( 2010  )   ,  2014  .     .       .
        ? (-    -  ,     - .) ?        ?      200   !
    : ,    ,    ,  ! . "  -  !"

----------


## ecov

> .


 



> ?


 



> 200   !


      ?

----------

(  -   ,  ) :
1.       - .
2.    -  
3.  2-      -  ,  .
4.     - .
5.    .
6. ,        ,   "   ..." - . (    ,    )
      -   .
   ???       (    , -    , -   -    )

----------

ecov.

  .

----------


## ecov

**,    ,        .
,             .
  ,     (  ..)          (    ),       ,     :Smilie:

----------

? 50 ., 5   .  ,  ,    .   - .   , -:  ,  -, ,  ,  ,       .   -       (   )       .            .     .  
        ?     .

----------


## ecov

> ?


   ,  ,       ?

----------

> ,  ,       ?


 ,        .  !   ,        ,   ,          "     "

----------


## ecov

> 


    ,  ,       2009

----------

--...     - ECOV -  .

----------


## ecov

:Big Grin:

----------

,    ))))

----------

!       ,         .   .     .       3    .     ,    1  2013  (  )   2  2013 ?

----------


## ecov

> (  )


  ,         ,        :yes:

----------

,   5    .    .         .         3    .      .

----------


## ecov

> 3    .


        .8.41 , 



> .


      -    :Big Grin:

----------

,        .

----------


## Beaty

- ,    ,   ...                            .     ,    ,     .   ....       ,           ,   .   ,    ,    ,      ?     ? 
 ?

----------


## ecov

> 


   ,        ,  ,    10%      :yes: 



> 


   ,

----------

!   6.05.2013    .         ?              .     .

----------


## ecov

> 6.05.2013    .


   ?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## ecov

> .


    ,       ??
   -        :Wink:

----------

> ,       ??
>    -


,   ,  .      ,       .     3 .                .      .

----------


## ecov

>

----------


## saigak

> 3 .


  :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

, , ""   (,  , ),     ,     ,   ,    ,   -,   ? !

----------

:    ,   ,           .       . 2014.    .     2011 .     2010.  " "     ,        , ,     -   . .  ""     (     ,    ...)      - .

----------


## ecov

> 


   ?



> . 2014





> 2011


 



> 2011 .     2010.


   8.41

----------

1.      ,    .   2011       :  -  -  2010 .   . 
2.  -     .    2014 . ,  -     ,       . ,   2014 .

----------


## NORD_KNV

-!!!!    ,    5 .  3  .     ,     - 1).     2) .     ?  4    -    !!!!! :Frown:

----------


## ecov

> -     .


  -   1   3  :yes:         -    :Big Grin: 



> 


0481 12 01030 01 6000 120



> 


0481 12 01040 01 6000 120

----------


## NORD_KNV

*ecov*, !!! :Bye:

----------


## 1977

> :    ,   ,           .


.      ?

 ecov

----------


## ecov

> ?


       :   ,   ..



> 


     ?

----------


## 1977

?   ? .

----------


## ecov

> ?


      ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## 111

> ,         ,


  ,     .       , ,         .               .

----------


## 111

.   .   .  .        ,    . ()

----------


## 111

> , , ""   (,  , ),     ,     ,   ,    ,   -,   ? !


    ,           ,         .       ,

----------


## ecov

> ,     .


   05.04.2007 N 204 (.  27.03.2008) -      :yes: 



> 


 :Frown: 



> 


 *111*, ?

----------


## zinka-ton

!
 .         .  .
      .        (,     1-2 )    .    , .. ,   ,    , ,   .. ,    .    ???      ,   .   1  2     4 .     3 000 .      !
       ? -    3 .  4   )))
!

----------


## saigak

*zinka-ton*,  .      ...

----------


## ecov

> -    3 .  4   )))


,

----------


## GH

!    ....     :
    ( )             :  .   .      .344.    ?          .      ,..         :  ,  ...       -     .                .,    . .   :   ,,     " .344".   : ??       ?  ..,.
 ,  ,     . .  ,    , ,:  - ".    . . .

----------


## Artlogos

-   .              ( ),   ,      .    ,    .         ecoprofproect ru -   ,    .

----------


## svirsk2005

!
  "       ".
  ,          .
 -    .  ,       . 10 3.
      .
 + ,      .

----------


## ecov

> .


      ,     .
        ,      ,   




> ,          .


    ?

----------

> 05.04.2007 N 204 (.  27.03.2008) -


...   , ,   !!!!
     !!!!
        ,...    ...
,    (   ),      .    ..

----------


## ecov

> !!!!


  :Wink: 
  1

----------


## svirsk2005

*ecov*, 
  ,     .     . :Frown:

----------


## ecov

,        ,

----------


## svirsk2005

*ecov*, 
   .,    " ".
    .

----------


## ecov

> " "


 
    ,  :
     :       
,        4 (  ):
 -       (
 )
   - 9120040001004
9        , .        3   - 0,2
   9    15  17 
19  - 248,4
20  - 5
21  - 1,5
22  - 1
23  - 2,2 (  -        2013 .  2014 .  )
26    17,19,20,21,22,23
27   26
     2      : 030, 039,070

 :Dance: 
P.S.       *svirsk2005*,

----------

. , ,                 2 ,     ( - )      ,    .             ?. .

----------


## 4

**,
   ?

----------


## ecov

**,          ,

----------


## KontraMarka

,        ,     .     ?

----------


## svirsk2005

> *svirsk2005*


   .     .    .

----------


## ecov

> ,


,

----------

> **,
>    ?


,

----------

> **,          ,


,      .

----------


## KontraMarka

.      "",  .        ,        .    ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


             50000   , ..            50000 ,         ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## KontraMarka

.      "",  .        ,        .    ?


!     ,   ,   .            .

----------


## ecov

> ,


   ,

----------


## KontraMarka

> 50000   , ..            50000 ,         ,


 , ,   .

----------


## ecov

05.04.2007 N 204 (.  27.03.2008)  11

----------


## KontraMarka

!  ,    2-          50000  ?          ?

----------


## ecov

> 2-          50000  ?          ?


  ,     ,         .        ,            ,       ,  .           ,     ?      ,

----------

-,     .      2   15.02  1.02      . ,   ,  .     ! ,   ,    ,          !  .     .    !     !     .
.    3  ,       .    3 .   .  . 1.    (200   :Smilie: )  ,  ,   .    .    .   2    .     .     .     ,   ,     . 
 .         2015      2   "  "  ..  ..   .    !
  ?

----------


## ecov

> .    .


 ,   ,     



> 2   "  "  ..  ..   .    !


  3  ,           



> .    !

----------


## Artlogos

ecov.        3 ,     4-, 2-

----------

> ecov.        3 ,     4-, 2-


 ...     2015  4 ?  ,            .

----------


## ecov

3     ,      1  ,        :yes:

----------


## E

.    4  2013.        .. .   9  4 =7*0,05/4. ,   ?

----------


## E

?  !!!

----------


## ecov

> 9  4 =7*0,05/4


   56     ,   



> 


      :
 - 0,76
 - 0,825

----------


## E



----------


## E

.      ,       .  ?    1    ?

----------


## ecov



----------


## Liana_sh

! ,.     (-)   2  2013 .   -    ().   .     .          .  2      ,     (   ),  3  4 .      .       ,         .       2013  (       0,75-0,9 )-  ( . - ,    -  ).   -     .     ().  -  4   ( ).          ,  ???? ,,  ,   ,  ?

----------


## ecov

> 


  ?

----------


## Liana_sh

> ?


 - ;  - 0,75 ,    - .   - .     ,   .     .     ,   ,       ,   " "  " ",     (  0,75 ),

----------


## ecov

> ,  ????


 




> -


               4

----------


## Liana_sh

> 4


   -    5 ?
 ,          ,    , , ,         . :  ?    -     ?
  ,                ,    , ?

----------


## ecov

> -    5 ?


  -  4 



> ,    , , ,         .


 
  ,     ?    ,    



> ,    , ?


  1  ,

----------


## Liana_sh

> -  4


 ,,   ,   ,   1-4   -  ?      ?(, ,   ?).    .         -          -   (       .    ,       1-4).

----------


## ecov

I - IV  ,        "    "
        ,

----------


## Fraxine

, -    ,    "" ( ).      ,     ,         ?      :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

> 3  ,       .


       ?

----------


## 4

> 4  
> ,
>    ?
> ,


       ()   2  .         .

----------

> ?


   ..    .

----------


## oksana1805

, ,  4   1    ( ),        .      4    11   - ? (   ,       , -       ).

----------


## ecov

> 4    11

----------


## ecov

> 4    11

----------


## oksana1805

> 


.   ,      ,        -?     ,       .

----------

?

----------


## ecov



----------


## ecov

> ?


 "   "
 16.        

1.       . 
              ,   . 
( .    30.12.2008 N 309-,  07.12.2011 N 417-) 
(.    ) 
2.        : 
        ; 
  ,        ,       ; 
 , ; 
    ;

----------


## KontraMarka

2- .     ,   "   ".        .    1 . ,                    1 ?    ,   .     .          .

----------

,  ,  2--       ,         (      ,     ) "   .  "?

----------


## ecov

> "   .  "

----------


## Liana_sh

!   , ..     . 
,     -.   - .    ,     (    ).        + .   .   (  , -,  ),        ,        :yes:        ,                   +   - (, -)               (     ).     ,      ,                   .            (        -  )          ,    (      ).
  :  ?       ,     ,    -    ?   ""   .    ,    ?

----------


## ecov

> ,


 



> ""   .    ,    ?


       , , .    -    .    ,    ? :Frown:

----------


## Liana_sh

> , , .    -    .    ,    ?


   ,      :Big Grin:         .     -   ,     ,        .    ,       ( )   ,   "  ",..      .
        ( ),     , ..              ?   ,        ,  ,     ,   .          (       ,     5-6     ),         -    .

----------


## ecov

> ,       ( )


  :Big Grin:  



> ,        ,  ,     ,   .


   ,       .        .16  
    28.08.1992 N 632



> -    .

----------


## Liana_sh

,    .  .       , ..     ,     ,       ,     . ..       ,     .      ,      .        " " :Redface:         ,      .   ?    ,            (    ?)?

----------


## ecov

> ?


 




> ,      .


  ,

----------


## GH

!   ,,   ,    : ,  ( )     :"   " "  " ?    ...      ?    ?    .  (). ,  , .   -,  :"  . ."  :     ...    ...    ..

----------


## ecov

?

----------

.    .   "" ()    .     1-1,5 .  .    ,       .  ?       .         ...

----------


## ecov

> ,       .


    ,       4  ,

----------

, ,    .  ,    (  ,           ,   ,   .     ,   ,        - .).   ,  ?  .   2,33  1,89 ?  .

----------

?   951 001 02 02 014

----------


## ecov

> 


 



> 951 001 02 02 014

----------

,  .  2,33,  ?

----------


## ecov



----------


## _

.  ,   2 : 
1.	      .      . 2 . ,    .     .         ,      .     ?    ,     ,    ?
2.	       .         .    , ..      ,   -  -,      (  ).           ?     , ,         /,  .?   ,            2   -      ?

----------

*ecov*,   .      50 . (     ,   ,     ),    250   .      1     ,         -  3500  !   ,       .      ...   ?    ,        ,     .

----------

.  248,4*1*2*2,33*1= 1157,54 .     37  /.

----------


## ecov

__ .       , ..      . 



> ?


  ,    .       100    ( )

----------


## _

> __ .       , ..      .



..        ,   ""   4,  9  13?    ?






> ,    .       100    ( )


   ,    "",         /?    ?      /,   2   .    -  .   ,  .

----------


## ecov

> ..        ,   ""   4,  9  13?    ?


 **, .

 :     ,    ?     ?  ?

----------


## _

> **, .
> 
>  :     ,    ?     ?  ?


,   ..  .   ,   . ,   ., ,        ,     .     .  2 .

----------


## ecov

,       -      :Wink:

----------


## _

,       " "?

----------

> .       , ..      .


... -   ,    ""    (),     ""   .  ?       .            ,        .      ,  -  .  .   -   -     .

----------


## 4

> -  .   ,  .


,     .       ,  .

----------


## ecov

> " "?


 ,  ,      



> ,


       -        (   ),  ,       -       ,     -       



> ""


     , ..          ,        ,      ,  ..     .          .



> 


   ,           :  ,  



> ,


      (),

----------


## GH

!   , -  :
    -   .:   2    .,    (,)- 1,2 ..        : 6           --1,2  .?
.

----------


## ecov

> (,)- 1,2 ..

----------


## Artlogos

-  -.       ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


:

----------


## JulPro

! , ,    ,       .          .
     ,         ..
   ?   ?  ?
!

       3 ?

----------


## ecov

?

----------


## JulPro



----------


## ecov

> ?   ?  ?


    ,

----------

,  -      .      ?

----------


## ecov

?

----------

52.48.39

----------


## ecov

,

----------


## olgarus

, ,      1 .    ,    .
       ,      7,9,14,15,16,19, ( 20   ?)23,24,25,27. ?
    (  )   6?

----------


## olgarus

,   4... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ecov

> ,      7,9,14,15,16,19, ( 20   ?)23,24,25,27. ?


,  20  5 ,      



> (  )   6?


  ,

----------


## olgarus

> ,


     : "            ,          , , ,    (   ),      -   ...  ?

----------


## ecov

"   ", ..       15   ,       
.

----------

.
  2013     15.01.2014. .      2014.  ,     ,   ,       ( 2013)     1.     ,      5.  .   .
    .   50  , ,       2-.        .  -         ?     , "       ,   "     ,                  .   ?

----------


## ecov

> -         ?


 ,  :  , ,       , ..        




> ,                  .


  -       , ..      , ,  1    ,

----------

> ,  :  , ,       , ..


    2007.  .  .        .. 2-.     ...  2011   : " "!!!
    -    ,   (   )    . ,    -     ,    - ,       2  -  .     ,  ,  .

----------


## ecov

> (   )


    2- 



> 2  -


  ,    ,  :  -

----------


## arli

.  :   -    .   .   .    ?    ?     .

----------


## ecov

?  ?   ?

----------


## arli

.,  .       (  )
    .

----------


## ecov

> (  )


 
  ,  56

----------


## arli

ecov  .     . 56  5    .        .    .

----------


## olgarus

> .
>   2013     15.01.2014. .      2014.


          2013 (   )...    
     9120040001004 0,38
 . .     1871020001000 0,23
. .  5710180013005 0,21
     5810110801995 0,09
    -. .9120110001005 3,25
.   .   9231010001995 0,0005

           2014 (     )
    .  7331001724 0,365
   .  30311109235 0,086
    40518301605 0,22
   43411004515 0,2
 ,    48241100525 0,0005
   .   .-.  7351001725 3,12

   .           .5?

----------


## olgarus

?
  .  
 6(    2013) 0,38
 7(   2014) 0,365
 9 ( 2014/4) 0,09125
 14 (= 9) 0,09125
 15=  14 0,09125
 16= 15 0,09125
 19=248,9
 20=5
 21=1,9
 23=2,33
 24=1
 25=0,09125*248,9*1,9*2,33=100,55
 27=100,55
?

----------


## olgarus

,  2011  2010 (  )   .     !      .    ( )   ,    ,   . 
  28        .       (   2012,2013  ) .  .

----------


## ecov

> .           .5?


     ,        ,   5 



> ?






> .


 :Big Grin:

----------


## olgarus

!  !        !      - -  !!!!  ,    ,     ! :Wow:  ,       ?!

----------


## ecov

> - -  !


,   ?

----------


## olgarus

.

----------


## ecov



----------


## *

-   ... ,   ,  :       .     .    ,        ( ).     - /?

----------


## ecov

> -   ...


  :yes:

----------


## GH

> .  :   -    .   .   .    ?    ?     .


   ,      .:
     ; 70 .; 5 ;1  /. ,     (             ).     :
 :  -  0,325 ().; - 1,265 ;-  /  0,000247(); . .  73310001724 4 -0,20875( .).  .    .(, ,        ...    ).

----------

> -   ... ,   ,  :       .     .    ,        ( ).     - /?


  .    ,    ,  .      .    ,  .    ,   -   ?      -         ?         .

----------


## ecov

> -


      15  2015 .,     16  2010 . N 30

----------

> 15  2015 .,     16  2010 . N 30


 (( ...

----------


## DuTa

,      2015   -  .    ,   ,    (  1 )                  ?

----------


## saigak

.... :Big Grin:     ,    ...

----------


## DuTa

?

----------


## 123

4.2014.        .
            .      1. 2015 ?

----------


## saigak

. .

----------


## 123

.     2014   ?     2014 ?

----------


## DuTa

*123*,               .     ,  ?  .      ((

----------


## ecov

*DuTa*,      ,

----------


## DuTa

*ecov*,     ,             .       .     ,   (  ) -.

----------


## ecov

> 


  2011    ,   - 



> ,


   ,  



> .


 ,

----------


## 111

> ,      2015   -  .    ,   ,    (  1 )                  ?


        ? 
  -    ,       ,         
 ,

----------


## DuTa

*111*,  ,  ,  ,       . .          (),      ,            ,         ,  ,  ,    .     ,     .

----------


## dimflash

> . .


     .
 ,   ,   .
        -  ,     -   ,  ;      ,  -      ,     -   .
     2014 ,        ,   , ,   03.02.2015.
    (,   ).
     ,        ( ,   ).
    ,  ,    ,     .
,  - ,      FAQ   , ,  .
   -       ?
       ;
...?

----------

,     ...
-       ()  .  .   . ,   ,   ,    -    ,  15.01   .  .    ,    .    .       ..    . 1 ,   5.    -  5.    (    -      -,    _    )     5. 2-   ,    300 ( !!) ,   , 2015  , .  2014   2- ,    . 

     2014   2015 ,   ,  ,  15.01.2015    2. *  ?*
   4     .   -  !    -    ( 2008            .)  - ?  - .  , ,          .     "     . * ?*
P.S.      ,    -        .      ,        ,   .  ,  ,      -    !    ,     (         ) .   -   -   !
P.S.2.        50    3 .     - ?

----------


## ecov

> ,   ,   ,    -    ,  15.01   .  .


 



> ,    .


 ,  



> .


4     



> , 2015  , .  2014   2- ,


  ,    



> 4     .


  ?



> - ?  - .


 



> , ,          .


?  ,    ? 



> - ?


,

----------


## ecov

> 2014 ,        ,   , ,   03.02.2015.


-     ?



> -       ?


 ,   .    ,        ,    :Wink:

----------

> ,


   ,              



> ,


 ,  .     .   -  .




> ?


   .




> ?  ,    ?


 200   !

----------


## ecov

> 


  204  05.04.07,  2 _"     ...."_
,             




> .


   28  2011 . N 17   , .2 _    N 2- () "  , , ,       "   ,  ,          (  )._
    ,   ,

----------


## dimflash

> -     ?
> 
>  ,   .    ,        ,


,      .
      ?
 , ,  ? ,   ?

----------


## ecov

> ,      .


 ,     ,  :Embarrassment: 




> ?
>  , ,  ? ,   ?


  ,    ,  ,    :yes:

----------


## MikleV

! !

     -  ,   8 ,  -     ,  , .        .
         ,        .      ,    .

             :
-          20  (    )
-        
-            (   -    )  2500  
-     .

..        (   4 ),       :

-     -,     
-          ?
-   -        ?
-   -  , , ,                ?


   (   ,  ):        .     ! :-(

----------


## ecov

> 


    ?



> 


 :, ,   ?
: , ?

----------


## MikleV

> ?
> 
>  :, ,   ?
> : , ?


       - 2.33    . , ,  .
  - ,   , 4   

 - .

----------


## ecov

> -,


 



> , ,  .


    5  8  ,      ,     4 ,

----------


## MikleV

:

    :
-      : "              ". ..,   ,      " " -     
-    "      "    "                 ",  ..  ""      " "
-      ",     I-IV        ""  .    "                 "     ( )    .        ?  ,   ,          ""   "" (          ).            :-(


 :       .        (    ,  ).         .     .    :

-     .
-      ,      
-  " !",           
-   ,        ,              
-      (,    11  1)
-            20  ,    .
-     (   -   08112 01040 01 6000 120 c        .     ..       ,   - .
-            ( )     2500    (,    ???)
-       3000-6000     50000-100000   .

..,   ,           ,           (    2500  ??)?

    : .           ,        .

  ?
   ?

----------


## ecov

> : "              "


 



> ..  ""      " "






> ""


 



> ,           ,           (    2500  ??)?






> ?

----------


## MikleV

!!!

----------

..     ,       , ,            .   , ,      . 
   .    72  7-  10.01.2002          . ..\
    15  24.06.1998 89- -       1-4   (,   )
   !      ,         -       (  , ,  ?)      50  - 3 ,     ,     ?.   (2011)       . ?       ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


  ,   -  .      -

----------

, ,   ( ).     ( )         ,       .    .    -    146 !!! ,     1500 !!!.   ,      ,      .    .       .   ,      -    ,   ,  ,   . 
       .        .,         .  ,   .  4   .  
       :      ,     .            .       ,  ..   ,    .             (, , , ,   )    ,    -  .   .     .  .=1,     ,   . =5,  ?  ?             . ,  .   ,       ,   ,     -   -  .

----------

> , ,   ( ). ...


, ,   .        , ,    .

----------

> , ,   .        , ,    .


  .         .  -  .           (, , ,  .)     -       ,     , ..   .

----------


## Kotsegubova

,  ,     :

    6 ..,  2 ,     ,     .       .    ?

----------

> ,  ,     :
> 
>     6 ..,  2 ,     ,     .       .    ?


: 
(    26.12.2005 N 183-)            -                ;    -       .

  ,     ?  ,    ,     .

----------


## Kotsegubova

?

----------


## saigak



----------


## 121

> ,  ,     :
> 
>     6 ..,  2 ,     ,     .       .    ?


!   ,    2011 ,    ( ),     ,     (  ,   ,   ).       ?  ! !

----------


## ecov

> 


 ,       ?      :yes:

----------

> ,       ?


 !
      3-4  ,   .        ! -   ...

----------


## -

,    :   .       ,  6 3  ,         ,          "  , ,    ",          ,      ,  ,   1           ?       4.  :       "    _________________".

----------


## ecov

> ,   1           ?






> "    _________________".


 



> "  , ,    "

----------


## -

,    ?  ,        2014 ?    ,       ????

----------


## -

,     :No: 
  (14  ),    .   ,

----------


## ecov

,   ,  9 .
       , 5 ,

----------


## -

4       .   .
     4        2 :
    _____________________ _____________
     (   ) ___________________________

----------


## -

> ,   ,  9 .
>        , 5 ,


,  9 ,       2014 ,    2015      ?
   5 ?

----------


## ecov

> _____________________ _____________


     ,      



> (   ) ___________________________


  - ,  - 



> 2015      ?


 



> 5 ?


5    , 4   ,     



> ,  9 ,       2014

----------


## -

,  5  " ",  "    " -  6 . 
 ,           ,      -   ,   (,    1 . 2015 .     ,   2014 )???

----------


## ecov

> "    " -  6 .


,  :Embarrassment: 



> ,     -   ,   (,    1 . 2015 .     ,   2014 )???


    ,      " ",  ,

----------


## -

24   ,     . 0,3???

----------


## ecov

> . 0,3?


     ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,


,  ... :Smilie:

----------


## -

4   9  14,   ,    9      ,      1 . 2015 .,      ,      ,     -      14  ,      ?

----------

.  : 1-  . 2-    2014   .      .
6,7-, 
8  9  , ,.  , 
10,11,12,13 - . 
14  15  17 = .9. 
19-  (248,4  8,0 ...    ). 
 20   = 5. 
21 -   . = 2,        . 
23 . 2,45  1,98 -   . 
24=  = 1. 
26=17*19*20*21*23*24. 
27=26.
 .

----------


## 121

> ,       ?


,    ,       ,     ,  ,

----------

> ,



    -  ,     , ,  0,3. 

    :    4-5       (       ), , ..      ,      ,   . ,       "    ",    , .. , ,  . -  ?      ?

----------


## ecov

> ,    9      ,      1 . 2015 .






> ,


14 
    15  16,   -   



> 


    ,  - ,       ,   



> -  ,     , ,  0,3


   05.04.07  204 .26
_  24     1    12  2003 . N 344           .
   ( ),      ,      0,3_




> ,

----------

> ( ),      ,      0,3


     .          , ,   -  - 0,3.   ,       -  .

----------


## Rint

> 


   :

----------


## Rint

0,3  :




> ,     ? ,    ,  ,     ?!?   !         867 (    ,    - )    459 (     ),       -       .
> 
>   ,      -   .    -   .      .
>     -         .     .     (  ).
> 
> 
>     - ,        . ,   .  -  (,   ),     .

----------


## Rint

,    ,    .     13.05.2008 n 04-09/699 "      0,3"
   , 


 13  2008 . N 04-09/699
      0,3
     ,     <...>       0,3           .
    0,3       12.06.2003 N 344 "             ,         ,     ".
*                     0,3    *    ,               .    ,      -         ,    26  1993 ,    24  1993  N 190 ( - - )       ,     .
 4.6 -  ,   0,3       ,  .
 ,       , ,   0,3                 ,          ,  .
  ,         0,3.



 ,


..


     :


> *               :
>  0,3         ,               ;
> :
>       0,3 .     ,      13  2008 . N 04-09/699

----------

?    -  (  ),            (    ,     )  . 1.     ,       - 0,3.  .

----------


## Rint

,     ,  "     "    0,3.             ,    . ..  -   ,      .

----------

,  .
   .     ,    ,     .   ,          ,            .
  ,     ,    ( ).  .      25     (  ) . 5   ,   ?      - 1? 
 600.

----------

-     ,         .   - 7000  .     ?   ,        ...

----------


## Rint

> -     ,         .   - 7000  .     ?   ,        ...


 . 




> 24.06.1998  89- (   29  2014 )
> (,   1  2015 )
> 
> 3.   I-IV      .   I-IV            ,   .  ,         .       ,    ,               ,  .
> (  ,     30  2009     30  2008   309-;  ,     8  2012     7  2011   303-. - .  )

----------

Rint,         -    ,   ,  .. ,      ?   , ,  7  .     -   ?     5  ,    ?     -  ,      .       . 
  ,   ,          ,     ., ,    ?  -      , , !

----------


## Rint

> ,   ,          ,     ., ,    ?  -      , , !


   , .. -   ,        ,       .   /     ,         . 




> Rint,         -    ,   ,  .. ,      ?   , ,  7  .


,    ( 5 ),  ,  ,  /,     ..          ,  ,    ,   ,         .......   -      (   16000).   -   (




> -   ?     5  ,    ?     -  ,      .       .


  ,     )) ,      ,     ,  ,         . 
  ,     ,         ,    4       ))

----------


## Rint

> ,     ,         ,    4       ))


     .     ,   3-4 . 
            ,       ,         ,    .

----------

Rint, !   ,  ,      ...

----------

> .     ,   3-4 .


,   .    .    .  .      ,      ,   ( ),    **      .

----------


## ecov

> 


 ,   , ,   , -

----------

> ,   , ,   , -


,    ,       ,      .      ? -  200   ...

----------

,   2011
   .()
   .          5%  ,   .     -   .        ,   2   -  .     ,   .

----------


## ecov

-  ,   .  ,       ?

----------

.

----------


## ecov

> ,   2   -  .


,       :8:

----------


## Polyma

, , :     ,          ,    .         ?

----------


## Rint

10  2002 . N 7- "   "
 IV.       
 16.4.           
1. ...         ,   , ** . 
5.  ,   3  , ,   ,          ** ,      ,         .

----------


## Polyma

, Rint!

----------


## Irinka.feo

> ,     ,  "     "    0,3.             ,    . ..  -   ,      .


 *   0,3*  *     ,* *       .*
 ,     ,       .

----------


## Rint

,       ,     0.3,         .

   ,     .
 ,         (   13.07.2015 N 246- "      "            ()   "),   :
" 26.1.      2016 - 2018        ()        
1.      2  , * 1  2016   31  2018         * ,  ,       4    24  2007  N 209- "        "  ** ,    ,  ,   ,           9  9   ....."

    "",   I  II .

..  3      .

----------

...            .

----------


## 1978

!  .  ,  () .     01.01.15      .    ???

----------


## Rint

-    ,  - ,   2015,  -  2016, - :     ,    .   ,         2016.,        . 

P.S. ,  :
                   , , .
:     10.03.2015 N 12-47/5413 
      ,        .
    ,       (.28    04.05.1999 N 96-).
    ,     ,     (    12.06.2003 N 344 (.  24.12.2014)), ..        ,   ,   .
  -     . ,           ,   ,         .
,      ,               2016.

----------


## 1978

Rint, .

----------


## Rint

3  2015 . N -06-01-36/13498



                       ()                23.07.2015 N 02-12-44/17039.
 ,                                  .
  :    ,      ,        ,    ,      .



..











 23  2015 . N 02-12-44/17039

                   ()        .
       1  2015     21  2014  N 219- "      "   "      "      28    4  1999  N 96- "   ",      ()                    .
 ,  1  2015             ()                  .

..

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
    ,  .    .

.       .     .            15 % ?

----------


## Rint

15.   ,    ;  ( 26.2  ,  346.16.   )?  /       (   ),    ...

----------


## ecov

> .

----------


## Enic

> 15.   ,    ;


     .
 ,           ,    .               .
     ,      .

----------


## Rint

> ...
>      ,      .


 ,        , ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## berebeshka

!     :           .         (  ).    " 4.     ".    (   ,     )
       ?   ?

----------


## Rint

> !     :           .         (  ).    " 4.     ".    (   ,     )
>        ?   ?


  ,           .   .19.7

----------


## ecov

> .19.7


 .8.5 



> ?

----------

,       ,       ,  . 5  ,     .    ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## tv06

15  4     .
     *70/1000/4
    - 131/1000   
   ?

----------


## sv777

.
,      "  , ,    "    ,   ?

----------

> .
> ,      "  , ,    "    ,   ?


  ,  .

----------


## sv777

.          .  :    ?

----------

,   4  5  .   18 . .    ????

----------


## ecov

?

----------


## ecov

> .          .  :    ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


 ,  .        ,   .    56

----------

> ?


 -

----------


## ecov

> -


4 05 122 02 60 5	         -   5

----------

> -


 ,   4  5   (   ;      . .;   )     18 . .    ????

----------

> ,   4  5   (   ;      . .;   )     18 . .    ????


        (((

----------


## ecov

> (((


   ?

----------

> ?


 ,  .

----------


## ecov

?   ?    ,     .     ?

----------

> ?   ?    ,     .     ?


. . ,     . 
912 004 00 01 00 4     -  ( )
187 103 00 01 00 5       -  
912 000 00 00 00 0    ,  .

----------


## -

,    " "        2015  (  ) - ?   ,       ,         ?  :          ,  - ?

----------

( )   ()       ,       :Frown: 
   :     "       ,           ,  ,        , -      " ,            ,               ?

----------


## ecov

> .


    -          ,       



> :     "       ,

----------

?            16.02.2010 N 30 ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


   ,  ..    ,         ,

----------

ecov, , .
        .            "",  ,  .       "",      ""   . , ,     "".          - ""  ,   ""          ,        ?

----------

[QUOTE=ecov;54610591]    -          ,       

.      .

----------


## -

> ,    " "        2015  (  ) - ?   ,       ,         ?  :          ,  - ?


,   ,       , ,       ?

----------


## @

> ,   ,       , ,       ?


  ,    ,   "  ",    2.9.2.   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ecov

> .      .


 ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ecov

> .            "",  ,  .       "",      ""   . , ,     "".          - ""  ,   ""          ,        ?


  :Wow:

----------

" "   ?           ""?         "".        ...

----------


## ecov

** ,     ,     ,         :Frown:

----------

.

----------


## -

: , 2-, ,       ,       ??????

----------

2-  1     15 .

----------


## -

2-   :  ,  ()  ,   ,  :
           .  ,     ;
       ,    .
  ,  2-   ,      ,     ......

----------


## sv777

.         . :    ,       ,       .  ?

----------

sv777,     .           ,   . 
   2--          ,   ,    .

----------


## -

,      ,   ,     ,    2015 :     ,    . ,  . ,      20.01.15       .   ,      :Frown: .

----------


## sv777

** , 
            . ,    ?    ,      .

----------


## -

> ,    ,   "  ",    2.9.2.   ,


      ,      ( )   ?     ,      ... :Frown: ((

----------


## -

,           ,          ?

----------

-,         "",     .
 ,   :          ! (   ))

----------

20   15 ?

----------

20

----------

> ,           ,          ?


     ?)))    ""     ,      .  ,   .

----------


## -

24                      .

            .  1                             .

    -    ,       , ,    .      ,      , ,            ,      .

              .       300  .    ,         200  .       20  .

                .                .

www.esvr.mosreg.ru,       .   : 8-498-602-20-11.

   ,     ?

----------


## ecov

> ,     ?


      1

----------


## -

,       15 ....

----------

"".     2  .   : "2 ,     ..."   . 
 .    .
       .        .           "", , . 
   ,       ,    - ?
,  , -  -  4   ,     ,         ,      ...  .

----------

, ,    . .  .       .      (. 1  2)

----------


## ecov

> (. 1  2)


  ,    ,

----------


## -

,     2- ,     ????       ,   (,   , 15 . )   ,   ,         ????

----------



----------


## ecov

> 2-


 1   : , ,

----------


## -

> 1   : , ,


  ,   -        ,       .      *    2- ???* :  ,    ,       , ..     ,    (,    . ,  , ,  ),    -      ,    ,   ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## ecov

?     ?    ,         ,      -

----------


## -

> ?     ?    ,         ,      -


  ,      ,          .     ,     ,        ,    .... :Frown:

----------

, 2.     ,    ,    .       ?

----------


## ecov

> ,


    ,      ,        :Smilie: 



>

----------

-    2?

----------


## ecov

> -    2?


 ,

----------


## Rint

.     - ,         .  ""    ,       ,   ,       ,    ,         .         ,     "",    ?

----------


## ecov

> ,     "",    ?


,

----------


## Rint

*ecov*, !  :Girl Smile:

----------


## 1988

,     (  )             ,           (5 )?       .

----------


## ecov

> 


  ,    ,   ?

----------


## 1988

,      (   ),      ,           ,           ,     ,          ((        (

----------


## ecov

> (   )


 ,  .     ,   .   .

----------


## 1988

40 000  ?((       ,      ,          ,                 ,           , ..  ,    .        ?        ?

----------


## Rint

?       "    "?

----------


## 1988

4  2015   (

----------


## ecov

> ?


,  ,   ,

----------


## Puzik

> ,     ,  "     "    0,3.             ,    . ..  -   ,      .


  ,     .  - 0,3   ?




> -    ,  - ,   2015,  -  2016, - :     ,    .   ,         2016.,        . 
> 
> P.S. ,  :
>                    , , .
> :     10.03.2015 N 12-47/5413 
>       ,        .
>     ,       (.28    04.05.1999 N 96-).
>     ,     ,     (    12.06.2003 N 344 (.  24.12.2014)), ..        ,   ,   .
>   -     . ,           ,   ,         .
> ,      ,               2016.


    ,      2015 




> .  : *1-  .* 2-    2014   . *     .*


    ,    ?

    ,       ,    14     ,     0

----------


## Rint

> ,     .  - 0,3   ?


 .






> ,      2015


     ,          ))) 






> ,    ?


      .     "".




> ,       ,    14     ,     0


    .     ( ),         .

----------


## Puzik

> .     "".


  .       ?

----------


## Puzik

> .       ?


    ? 
  ,  ?  ?      ?

----------


## Rint

> ? 
>   ,  ?  ?      ?


    ,     , ..        .           . 
  -       - /?  ,      ""?   ,      "".

----------


## Puzik

> ,     , ..        .        ** . 
>   -       - /?  ,      ""?   ,      "".


   ?       2012  .
  ,

----------


## Rint

,  , ,     ,    ,      .    3          .         :  -       ,   ,       ( )     .

----------


## Puzik

.    2017          (((       ,

----------


## tv06

> ,  , ,     ,    ,      .    3          .         :  -       ,   ,       ( )     .


   -     -   ...   )))))))))))

----------


## -

,    3      ( , 14 ,      -, . )    2014             ,           (   ).  ,  ,    ,     ,   ,  ,  !,     ,  ,  -2,      . .     !

----------


## Puzik

> ,    3      ( , 14 ,      -, . )    2014             ,           (   ).  ,  ,    ,     ,   ,  ,  !,     ,  ,  -2,      . .     !


   ?

----------


## -

"             2015-2016 .". ,               ,        ,     .

----------


## -

> ?


 ,       ,  (     , )   (, ,   )        ,     ...     :       ,   3         (   2016  2018 .)?

----------


## Puzik

> ,       ,  (     , )   (, ,   )        ,     ...     :       ,   3         (   2016  2018 .)?


"     " ()  :Smilie:

----------


## Rint

> :       ,   3         (   2016  2018 .)?


     ?   -   ,   -   ,    .







> ...   ,  ,  !,     ,  ,  -2,      . .     !



    .  ,   .     :     ,        ,    ,             ,     ,        (  ).
      2-,        .

----------


## Rint

> -     -   ...   )))))))))))


  :Wink:

----------


## -

?

----------


## Rint

,      ,    .

----------


## Rint

-, , ,   .





> 1  2016      "    "
>    ,  , .
>     1  16    10  2002 . N 7-      29  2015 . N 404- "      "   "      ",   1  2016 ,            :        ;      ; ,      ( ).
>    21  2014 . N 219- "      "   "      "    10  2002 . N 7-   16.1,     1  2016 
>                 ,     ,              ()  ,      ,       ,    ()      IV .
>           ,     ,      ,      ()    .                      ,       ,      ( 1).
>                     ,    ()     ,     ;        ;       ,     .            ,    ()      IV .
>       , ,        3  2013  N -06-01-36/7676 "    "      -    ,             ,    ()      IV ;        ; ,         ,    ,       -        ,       ,     .
>        ,  ,      ,       ,    ,        ,         ,      ,      .
>  ,  , ,       3  2013  N -06-01-36/7676 "    "    ,    ,            ,      ,            ,    1  2016 .

----------


## 2009

(   .  : 1-  . 2-    2014   .      .
6,7-, 
8  9  , ,.  , 
10,11,12,13 - . 
14  15  17 = .9. 
19-  (248,4  8,0 ...    ). 
 20   = 5. 
21 -   . = 2,       . 
23 . 2,45  1,98 -   . 
24=  = 1. 
26=17*19*20*21*23*24. 
 27=26.)
 ,   8  9          ???  ?

----------


## 2009

?

----------


## Irinka.feo

> (   .  : 1-  . 2-    2014   .      .
> 6,7-, 
> 8  9  , ,.  , 
> 10,11,12,13 - . 
> 14  15  17 = .9. 
> 19-  (248,4  8,0 ...    ). 
>  20   = 5. 
> 21 -   . = 2,       . 
> 23 . 2,45  1,98 -   . 
> ...


     , ..     .
 6,7,8 - ,  9 -  ,

----------


## Irinka.feo

:

"  14   ,       .      ,       .
         ,          .
        .
       15    ,     (    ,    ,     ,     3 ),    ,                (      ).
    15        :
9 + 10 - 11 - 12 - 13 - 14.
      25   ,        .
    25    (    ):
 (16 - 18) x  19, 21, 22, 23, 24.
(. 27  .    27.03.2008 N 182)
          26   ,     .
    26    (    ):
 17 x  19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24."

----------


## Puzik

> , ..     .
>  6,7,8 - ,  9 -  ,


   ,  ,      ,   .
.  ,      ?

----------


## 2009

( 9 -  ,        )
      ,    ?          9? ( 2 )
 , .

----------


## Puzik

?

----------


## 2009

1   .   -   ??

----------


## 2009

9

----------


## Puzik

> ( 9 -  ,        )
>       ,    ?          9? ( 2 )
>  , .


     ,   ,     




> 1   .   -   ??


   ?

----------


## 2009

,    ,  ?

----------

> 1   .   -   ??


   .   -        .

----------


## 2009

,  .      9 4     ?

----------

> .   -        .


   ?????
  ,         ,    ,   ?

----------


## Puzik

> .   -        .


   ,  ,

----------


## Irinka.feo

> ,    ,  ?


           ? -  2015 .              .      ,   .
      .          ,

----------

,       .
 ,  2007     ,    ,     .             -     .   ,  ,      0 ,    .   .      .    ,         .     (2 ). 
   ?
        ,   .      -  . , 6 ..  .     ,  -   - ,  6 ,    - , , ,     .   , ,  .
       ,      -   . 
    ?       ?   ?  ?              ,   - ,    , - .            ? 
 ,  ,     2-  ,     ,     ?
     ? (  ).

----------


## Rint

.   0,2. 
:

: 11,2 3*0,2=2,24 .
: 10,5 *0,2=2,10 .
: 11,2 3*0,2=2,24 .

  I . 6,58 .

    :    , !             (    ,           ).      . ,       3 . (42,86%)        4 . (57,14%),     6,58.   

6,58*42,86=2,82. - 
6,58*57,14=3,76. -  ...


     .

----------

... .      ,    . , " " . 0,2       ,    ?             ?       ,    .

----------


## Rint

,    ,        ( 4),      ** ( )  *   , *  (4),         -  " ".

 0,2   10  (-    )       . 

   :     ()     , 
     ( ),  ,  180-250 /. (0,18-0,25 /.). ,              ,  0,25 /..  ,          0,25      .


.. 0,2 -  .

     ,     .

      ,  ,      ,     ,  ""  .

----------

!
   ()     /       (  +)
+       (  +).
   ,         ,   )))
 2008   ,  ,   -       .
     ,      300 .  ,  ,      100 .!
           ,     ,   .
    (    ,   -  )
 2014  ,        (    )
       ,   ,    )
  ,       ,       .
       ,  ,    ,      ,     ???
  -    ?
    /    ?
   !!!
     !!!

----------

(, , )
    ,    (  )

----------


## Rint

.    ?    ?   ?

  ,   ,       .    ,     ,          .  ,         ,  .
    4    .

----------

> .    ?    ?   ?
> 
>   ,   ,       .    ,     ,          .  ,         ,  .
>     4    .


 !

----------

,   ,       !
    ,                /    ?
  !

----------

,  4        )))
     ,      ?
 ,    ?

----------

21.07.2014 N 219-      28.09.2015 N 1029

----------


## Rint

29.03.2016 N -06-01-36/5099
"          "
*



> ,   1  2016 ,     ,         ,            .



..   ,    ()   " ..."  ?

----------


## Puzik

> ,  4        )))
>      ,      ?
>  ,    ?


    ,  4 ?

----------


## ecov

> ..   ,    ()   " ..."  ?


 ,  ,      :yes:

----------


## Rint

> !
>    ()     /       (  +)
> +       (  +).
>    ,         ,   )))
> ...


        ,     ,        .      ,         ,       .    ,      ,    "".)))

----------


## svetuochek

> ..   ,    ()   " ..."  ?


     ,  4  (   )           .
   ,    4    .
,    ,     ,     4  .

----------


## Rint

> ,    ,     ,     4  .


  ?       .      : .. 


> ,    4    .


   2016    ,    .

----------


## svetuochek

,   4-  3-   ,   . 
      ,    ....   .

----------


## Rint

> ,   4-  3-   ,   . 
>       ,    ....   .


   ,        ???           ?
     ,   ,      ,         ,   ,          .

----------


## svetuochek

> ... .      ,    . , " " . 0,2       ,    ?


    ,  .  0,2       (     1.1)
1.pdf
2.pdf

----------


## ToT

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/458091/

----------


## Rint

""  ,      (, ?).     -  :Unknown:

----------

,   2016      2-       ,   (4). (  )
         !? 
  ,   ,       ?

----------

,          ,      ,    ?

----------

,       ,     ?

----------

....     ,                  4 ?   ,  .  .    -



> ,       ,     ?


     ,            .    -   .    "    "



> !?


 (  "")    ,  .

----------

,         .

1.    15  2018 .    ,  ,            ,  , ,   17     ,    ,  2- -     ,  .    2016  -          1.     ,      , ,    - .
2. 2- .  1  2018 ,   10  2017 .  529.  .   .
3.    ,  10  2018.   IV  .    .   .  ,         4 . 

 , ,     ,     .

----------

> 


 ,   . 
 ,      ,  ,     ,      4     . ,       ,  ,     .  ,   ,         .

----------

> 2. 2- .  1  2018 ,   10  2017 .  529.  .   .


           ,   ,   ,   , , ,    ?  ...     .

----------

http://ekolip.ru/news/voprosy-godovo...eshchanii.html
    15  ,  1 ,    ,   .    2017 .  4 ,        .  2   -  .   ...
http://ekolip.ru/news/informatsiya-d...chetnosti.html
 :    !  ,     2 ,    -  2  ,          ,   .    ,    - 2 - !

----------


## Fraxine

""-, ,    ,   .    , , ,  .

----------

*Fraxine*, 
  ?

----------


## Fraxine

.    -       -  .    - . .            , ""  ,      ..       ,  ....    "" ,    "",       ,       ""  .
  -       ,    .

----------

*Fraxine*, 
    ,  ,   " ",    ,     ,      .

----------


## sv777

> .    -       -  .    - . .            , ""  ,      ..       ,  ....    "" ,    "",       ,       ""  .
>   -       ,    .


  ?    ?   .

----------

> ?


 ...         ,       .    1 .

----------


## Fraxine

> ?    ?   .


  -        ,     ,           4-.   ,     ,     , -  -    ,     ,      - , . ..   ,          "", -    ? -,  ,   ...
     -, ,  ,   ? , ,  .

----------

> ""


,    12      .

----------


## sv777

> -        ,     ,           4-.   ,     ,     , -  -    ,     ,      - , . ..   ,          "", -    ? -,  ,   ...
>      -, ,  ,   ? , ,  .


  .

----------


## sv777

> ,   ,   ,   , , ,    ?  ...     .


      :
      ,    2- ()  2017  - /sites/default/files/users/rpnsaratov/primernyy_perechen_individualnyh_predprinimateley_i_yuridicheskih_lic_otchityvayushchihsya_po_forme_no_2-tp_othody_za_2017_god_0.xls
    ,     .                ( 2  19    24.06.1998  89-      ( - ).        ,      . 8.2  .
  , ,      2- ()   , ,             ,  ,         ,       ,         .

----------

,     ,     ,    ,        13.19     .

     .

----------

N 2- () "  , , , ,       "   ,  ,          (  ).
            .               .

----------

,    ,  ,  ,   ,     ,   2017 ,       ,      "" ,   , .

----------


## sv777

> ,    ,  ,  ,   ,     ,   2017 ,       ,      "" ,   , .


 ,   ,     ,  ,   ))

----------

,     ,  1- .  1  ,  ,        .

----------


## sv777

> ,     ,  1- .  1  ,  ,        .


 1   ?  .  ,        ,  1     ,     ,    ,    ,       1.

----------

> 1   ?  .


          ,       1-     ,    1       ,    .

----------


## sv777

> ,       1-     ,    1       ,    .


    ,   ,  1   - , ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

-  , ,  ,   .

----------

> -


       ,       .

----------

> 


   ?   ?

----------


## sv777

> ,       .


     -,     ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## sv777

> ?   ?


   ,      ,  ,     ,  .

----------

*sv777*, 
  ,  .

----------

> ,    .


 ?

----------


## sv777

> ?


3900  .   ,     1   ,    ,  ,  .

----------

*sv777*, 
.

----------


## sv777

> *sv777*, 
> .


  ))

----------


## Fraxine

> ?   ?


  ,     -,  -   ,    - , ,    . 
,         . ..  ,     -.

----------


## Rint

> ,      ,  ,     ,  .


    . ,  -     ,      ,     .

----------

,       ,    ,   ,    ?  2- ,   ,    ,     ,       ,       ?

----------


## Rint

> ,       ,    ,   ,    ?  2- ,   ,    ,     ,       ,       ?


" ",   ?

----------


## tv06

> ,


    ))))

----------

> ))))


 .     ,   ?         ?

----------


## Rint

.   ? ?  ?  ?..............

----------

> ? ?


,  .




> ?  ?..............


  .

----------


## tv06

> .     ,   ?         ?


)))  )

 - 

  4 . 23  N 89-  . 2 . 1 . 16.1  N 7- ,        ( )    ,      ()     .        - ,      ,        (. 5 . 23  N 89-).
 -  ,         ,   ,                    .     ,      ,      ,          (. 1  N 89-).
,        ,     ,      ,    ,         (            ).

* * *

,       IV    ,     ,             ,      , ,         ,         .
          .   . 2 . 16.1  N 7-  ,   ,       .  ,   ()       ,           ( ).   ,       ,     .            -    () , ,   (. 16.2  N 7-).

.. 

 " "

30.01.2017

----------


## Rint

> ,  .
> 
> 
>   .


     ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

> -


    ,  4         .
   ,  , ,        ?  2-.

 ,    ,      , ,    30   -  . 
  .       ,    4 ,     ,   ,      !?

----------


## Rint

> .


   ,    .

----------

> 2-.


      ,   (  ),  .  ,    , -      ,     ,             .




> ,  4        .


   ,   ?      ?       ?
    ,     ,        ,        ,       ?     ,   ,   ?




> ,  , ,        ?


  .     ,   , -2,     ,   ,     ,      .

----------

> ,   ,     ,      .


.  .  4  -    .



> ,   ?      ?


   :
1.      4,  ,   4-.    ,   . 
2.        - , ,   . 
 ,         ,       .    .
   2-,  . ..       .

----------


## 2350

. 
  "       ........   ". 
 ?    ?      ...    .

----------

> ...    .


,  ,  4 ,   ,           25    1   .     ,   .

----------

**, 
    ,         4 ,    ,  ?      25      . 
   ,  ,    ?       2014 .




> 2-,  . ..      .


  , ,    ,    , 25      ?

----------

> - , ,   .


? 5 ?  ?

----------


## sv777

,         ,   ,  :
1  70 : 1000 = 0,07

----------

> ? 5 ?  ?





> "       ........   ". 
>  ?    ?     ...    .


  ,      , .       .  4   ,   ,     -     ,  ,      . ,     (   -  !)-   . 
       -    .      ,    ,     ,     ,   (     )        .  , (  ) 2- .      ,      ,  .   - .

----------

> .


15.01.2018 ,    .




> - .


   , 2- .

    ,    .

----------

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


          ,        .  , ,     .       .  ,   .   1 ,   - 15 .   , , ,   .

http://48.rpn.gov.ru/newsto/vnimanie...no-2-tp-othody      2 ().  .   ,    (   ).       .  ,    .      .            ( ) ,      .    ,    , ..   1   ,          .      ()       .   . , 2015   ,   .

----------

> 


,         .   .  1 .




> ,    (   ).       .


       ,  ?     ,   .





> ()       .


    ,  ...

----------


## oootomografia

-17   ,      ,   ,   (11 ,  ),   :   ,      (       ) - 6 ;      - 500 ;     ,   -           - 22 ;      - 3 ;    ,  .   2-    !      ?
    2-,     ,           ,      .
  -         ,         ?

----------

-   ?
      .  ?
2-?  ?    ,  .  -   !!! 
, ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

**,      ,    ?

----------


## Rint

> -17   ,      ,   ,   (11 ,  ),   :   ,      (       ) - 6 ;      - 500 ;     ,   -           - 22 ;      - 3 ;    ,  .   2-    !      ?
>     2-,     ,           ,      .
>   -         ,         ?


    -.     " ",     .       (   ,    ) -        :Ok: 
     ,           "". ,       ,  ,      , ,    (     ?).     ,  2-        , ..    .

----------

> ,      ,    ?


,  -   .       17     .       ()   17 .   .

----------

> (   ,    )


, .        ,   .7 "        ,    (        2 /    )      ,   ""  6  ."
  4 .   ,   ,   ,  11,6

----------

> -   ?


.  ,  -.  .    ,   ,    .   .         .  -,  ,   .         .

----------

> .  ,  -.  .


, ?   2-    ,  5 ,   ,  ,         ,       ,  2-,  (     ),     .     ,   ,      .      ,      ?     , ,    2-   3    ,   25     .   ,   3    ?      ,       ,   .  , ,    ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

,      ,      :Cool:

----------


## oootomografia

> -.     " ",     .       (   ,    ) -       
>      ,           "". ,       ,  ,      , ,    (     ?).     ,  2-        , ..    .


  ,     ,  !        - ,                 .
  ,      , .

----------


## oootomografia

,    ,        ,   ?  ,  22 ,  120 ..   .

----------

> 


  ,   .

----------

, 5 ,  .       ,   .         .    2- ? (   ).  -      " ,  ,          (  )." ..    -  "   , , , , , ,  "   .. ,      2- .     .

----------


## Jimmy

> ,    ,        ,   ?  ,  22 ,  120 ..   .


    -    ?  ,     ,        .

----------


## Rint

14.12.2017 N 09-47/34954
"       "



,      10.01.2002 N 7- "   "          ,     ,      .    ,    ()      IV         .

 , , *          ,             ,  .*       ,    ,    ,   ,           ( )    .

 , ,  ,    ,     21.07.2014 N 219- "      "   "      "   16.3    10.01.2002 N 7- "   ".                    .

----------


## tv06

!

   ?

----------


## piramida48

!
 2- .    .      ?          (11-15 ).    ??? , , ?  !

----------


## Jimmy

> !
>  2- .    .      ?          (11-15 ).    ??? , , ?  !


       ,  .     , ,   - .

----------


## Jimmy

> !
> 
>    ?


 2017
    (  24.06.2017)
7 00 000 00 00 0  7.   , ,   , , , ,  
   7 30 000 00 00 0  ,         
      7 33 000 00 00 0    ,  
         7 33 100 00 00 0       , ,     
         - 7 33 100 01 72 4         ( )
         - 7 33 100 02 72 5

----------


## Rint

> !
> 
>    ?



  ?  ,       .        .

----------


## Rint

*

----------


## tv06

"7 33 100 00 00 0       , ,     "

     !!! :Wow: 



4     -    ,   ....   ,   !!!


   ,    ()      IV         .

 , ,          ,           ,    .       ,    ,    ,   ,           ( )    .


    ?  ?

----------


## Rint

> "7 33 100 00 00 0       , ,     "


        ,  ""  .

----------


## Jimmy

> ,  ""  .


      , , , , ?

----------


## Rint

> , , , , ?


,      , ..          . 
      , ,     ,  -     4 ,  -   ,   " "  :Unknown:

----------


## -

-   ?  ?   ?  ...
  ,             2  ,   (   ) ,         . ?   ?

----------

> ?


 .    ()   .       ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## -

,     ,  ?      .

----------

> ,  ?


 ,    .  ,    .

----------


## -

? 
     ?   ?       .
   16 ,         ,   ,        ,  20.04.    ,  ?

----------


## GH2

> 


!     .-  , -.
      ,     ()     1 -.   ...  ,  ,2  .  -.  1        ...      ., .
.

----------


## GH2

!
 , ,
-   -   .
        .? 
        ,    - ,  ?
    ,     ,   .  ,,  .
     -       (    , )?     ...   ,        .
.

----------


## Rint

,      , ..     ,      .           ...        ,   -.

----------


## _

?

----------


## Rint

> ?


 :       .   ,        .

----------


## _

,  ,  ,        ,      .

----------

